# Azov denuncia attacco chimico. Casus belli guerra mondiale? Londra avverte...



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.

Il Pentagono annuncia che indagini sono in corso, ma per ora nulla può essere confermato, pur ritenendo la minaccia credibile.
Zelensky, nel suo discorso notturno, avverte il mondo sulla minaccia chimica.

Londra decide di stabilire una precisa linea rossa, che sembra tenere in considerazione un attacco militare diretto:
"Risponderemo nel caso in cui venissero utilizzate armi chimiche. Ci sono cose al di là delle discussioni, l’uso di armi chimiche è uno di questi; avrebbe una risposta, e tutte le opzioni sono sul tavolo, nell’immaginare quella risposta".


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Bene bene stiamo forzando per la terza guerra mondiale. Ci siamo! 
Credibilissima Azov eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

Quando ho visto quelle foto di Boris e Zelensky a Kiev ho capito che non si tornava più indietro.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


speriamo le indagini siano come quelle del blitz a Wuahn con i funzionari oms fake.
L'ubriacone chiudetelo in un pub che è meglio


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Sotto le acciaierie di Azovstal ( mi arrivava materiale da li, bei tempi quando costava un quinto di oggi) ci sono chilometri e chilometri di tunnel che hanno sbocchi dappertutto e gli ucraini conoscono a menadito.
Se vogliono stanarli da li, non mi stupirei che usino anche armi non convenzionali.

Anche se onestamente, non vedo perchè debba essere una linea da non sorpassare.

Capisco fossero armi chimiche aggratis sui civili, ma se usate in un contesto di sola guerriglia, non fa alcuna differenza.
Non deve essere un casus belli.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo le indagini siano come quelle del blitz a Wuahn con i funzionari oms fake.
> L'ubriacone chiudetelo in un pub che è meglio


A SBoris prudono le dita dal giorno 1 del conflitto...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto quelle foto di Boris e Zelensky a Kiev ho capito che non si tornava più indietro.


Beh alla fine molti saranno contenti. Una bella risposta dura e forte dell’Europa e tutti in guerra!
Per l’Ucraina, snodo fondamentale del mondo!


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto quelle foto di Boris e Zelensky a Kiev ho capito che non si tornava più indietro.


di fatto fornendo armi illimitatamente abbiamo trasformato l'esercito ucraino nel famoso esercito Nato, è come se avessimo assoldato dei mercenari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

*Oggi conferenza congiunta Putin-Lukashenko.*


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Oggi conferenza congiunta Putin-Lukashenko.*


Fino a quando lo Zio Putin compare negli stadi incontra ministri e presidenti, si può tirare un sospiro di sollievo. Vuol dire che è qui intorno e che per ora a sganciare un confetto non è intenzionato.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno ha mai visto i dibattiti TV che fanno sul canale di stato Russo ( tipo la RAI in Italia) ?

Raccontano cose e esprimo pareri che ci farebbero accapponare la pelle, mi fanno quasi ridere se non fosse una cosa seria!


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Il bue che dice cornuto all' asino. Spero che i russi li cancellino dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fino a quando lo Zio Putin compare negli stadi incontra ministri e presidenti, si può tirare un sospiro di sollievo. Vuol dire che è qui intorno e che per ora a sganciare un confetto non è intenzionato.


Non vivere nel terrore!

E' proprio lo scopo del Vladimiro furioso, quando sdoganò la minaccia nucleare 40 giorni fa.

Spaventarci.


----------



## sunburn (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche se onestamente, non vedo perchè debba essere una linea da non sorpassare.
> 
> Capisco fossero armi chimiche aggratis sui civili, ma se usate in un contesto di sola guerriglia, non fa alcuna differenza.
> Non deve essere un casus belli.


Aggressione armata a un altro Stato. "E vabbè".
"Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica". "E vabbè".
Civili massacrati intenzionalmente. "E vabbè".
Armi chimiche. "E vabbè".
La prossima qual è?
Ovviamente spero che non siano state usate e che non vengano usate armi chimiche da nessuna delle parti in conflitto e che si possa arrivare a un accordo di pace a breve, ma a un certo punto una linea da non oltrepassare va fissata. Che non vuol dire sganciare atomiche sul Cremlino, ma se Putin ogni giorno che passa si spinge sempre più in là nella barbarie che sta compiendo senza avere ripercussioni tangibili, prima o poi bisognerà pur dirgli "STOP". Se no ciao còre.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vivere nel terrore!
> 
> E' proprio lo scopo del Vladimiro furioso, quando sdoganò la minaccia nucleare 40 giorni fa.
> 
> Spaventarci.



Mentre sleepy Joe Rinco quando parla di First Strike parla del gioco delle palle di neve


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2022)

Quel pazzo di Putin non si fermerà mai.. spero vivamente che dall'interno gli facciano una imboscata perchè sta rovinando il suo paese e mezzo mondo occidentale.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Aggressione armata a un altro Stato. "E vabbè".
> "Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica". "E vabbè".
> Civili massacrati intenzionalmente. "E vabbè".
> Armi chimiche. "E vabbè".
> ...


Da me di "e vabbè" penso ne avrai letti molto pochi.

Per quanto mi riguarda la linea è stata oltrepassata già al "Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica"

Semplicemente, non ha alcun senso logico scontrarsi con la Russia per l' uso di armi chimiche ( se si fermano ai militari e non ai civili).

Di motivi ce ne sono altri e molto più validi, nel caso.

Secondo me, se la madre delle cause scatenanti della guerra è l' uso di armi chimiche *confinato agli eserciti*, è il più "stupido" di tutti i motivi che possono trovare.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Aggressione armata a un altro Stato. "E vabbè".
> "Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica". "E vabbè".
> Civili massacrati intenzionalmente. "E vabbè".
> Armi chimiche. "E vabbè".
> ...


Lo stiamo sanzionando in ogni dove, ci stiamo massacrando per farlo cadere e pezzi e vuoi pure che ci trascinino in una guerra mondiale? Ma davvero?
Io rimango senza parole davvero


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Sarà vero? Qua tra russi e ucraini ne sparano tante che é impossibile credere ad una sola parola


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.*
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...




Spero, in caso di guerra mondiale, almeno che il battaglione Azov sia il primo a sparire. 

Londra pensasse a far bere di meno il proprio ridicolo premier.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha mai visto i dibattiti TV che fanno sul canale di stato Russo ( tipo la RAI in Italia) ?
> 
> Raccontano cose e esprimo pareri che ci farebbero accapponare la pelle, mi fanno quasi ridere se non fosse una cosa seria!


I veri nazisti sono i russi, e questo tipo di propaganda ne è la prova.
Azov sono un gruppo di esaltati, qui è proprio uno stato scientemente "nazista" (termine estensivo, ragioniamo dai), bellicoso e totalitario.


----------



## sunburn (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo sanzionando in ogni dove, ci stiamo massacrando per farlo cadere e pezzi e vuoi pure che ci trascinino in una guerra mondiale? Ma davvero?
> Io rimango senza parole davvero


A me non piace assistere a risse per strada, immagina quanta voglia abbia di assistere a una guerra mondiale...
Però abbiamo a che fare con un criminale(che delle sanzioni se ne sbatte perché eventuali soldi in meno li toglie ai suoi cittadini non di certo ai militari) e far capire a un criminale che può fare qualunque cosa non è mai una buona idea. E' ovvio e scontato che, se continuerà a spingersi sempre più in là, l'intervento armato diretto occidentale ci sarà. Che non vuol dire che io lo voglia: dico solo che mi sembra abbastanza ineluttabile.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I veri nazisti sono i russi, e questo tipo di propaganda ne è la prova.
> Azov sono un gruppo di esaltati, qui è proprio uno stato scientemente "nazista" (termine estensivo, ragioniamo dai), bellicoso e totalitario.


Più che altro mi sembra dannatamente sovietico. Mi sembra un mix tra Romania e Urss anni 70/80.
Io non ho vissuto direttamente l’URSS (cadde nel 91 e avevo 3 anni) ma credo che questo ci si avvicini molto.

Piccola postilla: azov non è un gruppo di esaltati ma di criminale e terroristi che vanno macellati se possibile


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me non piace assistere a risse per strada, immagina quanta voglia abbia di assistere a una guerra mondiale...
> Però abbiamo a che fare con un criminale(che delle sanzioni se ne sbatte perché eventuali soldi in meno li toglie ai suoi cittadini non di certo ai militari) e far capire a un criminale che può fare qualunque cosa non è mai una buona idea. E' ovvio e scontato che, se continuerà a spingersi sempre più in là, l'intervento armato diretto occidentale ci sarà. Che non vuol dire che io lo voglia: dico solo che mi sembra abbastanza ineluttabile.


Ineluttabile e anche TOTALMENTE stupido.
Non c’è proprio senso per intervenire militarmente in un conflitto in cui noi ci entriamo poco e nulla. Sanzioni ed armi a pioggia, stiamo facendo pure troppo. Tu non puoi davvero intendere di trascinare il mondo in guerra


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il battaglione neonazista Azov denuncia un attacco chimico avvenuto con drone a Mariupol.
> Più persone manifesterebbero, secondo la loro denuncia, sintomi di avvelenamento.
> A confermarlo per ora è una deputata UE per l'integrazione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


TRADUZIONE: Siamo davvero disperati poiché i russi sono molto vicini a noi e alla scoperta dei nostri crimini. Quindi faremo di tutto per cercare di fermarli, comprese false testimonianze su Twitter.


----------



## sunburn (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da me di "e vabbè" penso ne avrai letti molto pochi.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda la linea è stata oltrepassata già al "Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica"
> 
> ...


Come si dice: è la somma che fa il totale. Storicamente non è mai esistito un solo casus belli, ma ai conflitti si è arrivati praticamente sempre per tutto un insieme di cause e concause. E spesso IL casus belli è stato "stupido".
Comunque sia, ripeto: io non voglio la guerra contro la Russia, ma davanti ad attacchi chimici sistematici(che sai benissimo coinvolgerebbe anche civili) faccio fatica a immaginare che tutti gli Stati "occidentali" si voltino dall'altra parte fischiettando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Per questi nazi del battaglione azov,ogni arma,anche la più brutale,è la benvenuta.
Magari è la volta buona che li fanno sparire definitivamente dalla circolazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2022)

Siete proprio fissati con sto battaglione Azov, causa di tutti i mali del mondo


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete proprio fissati con sto battaglione Azov, causa di tutti i mali del mondo


Pensare che i russi siano lì per stanare un pugno di neonazisti è come credere che gli USA siano andati in Iraq per le armi chimiche. Vediamo dove andiamo a parare ma pensare che questa guerra non ci riguardi è come nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Pensare che i russi siano lì per stanare un pugno di neonazisti è come credere che gli USA siano andati in Iraq per le armi chimiche. Vediamo dove andiamo a parare ma pensare che questa guerra non ci riguardi è come nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.


No è semplicemente voglia di vivere evitando di fare i rambo senza pensare in casa nostra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Oggi conferenza congiunta Putin-Lukashenko.*



Per ora dalla conferenza niente che vale la pena riportare, solite cose... operazione speciale, sanzioni inefficaci, denazificazione, obiettivo Donbass che verrà raggiunto.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

ridicoli, questi hanno distrutto la loro azienda di punta facendola esplodere dall'interno e stanno ancora in zona.
altro che arma chimica distruggere l'acciaieria di Mariupol, hanno inquinato tutta la zona che già lo era abbastanza.

questa fregnaccia ha iniziato a circolare ieri in Ucraina, qui non se ne diceva nulla.
oggi la stanno riportando...

sono dei disperati che stanno per essere neutralizzati e non hanno vie di fuga, dinanzi alla morte in arrivo anche i ciccioni barbuti e tatuati con svastiche hanno paura
manca pochissimo e non potranno più mettere in soggezione i civili usando la prevaricazione violente


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ridicoli, questi hanno distrutto la loro azienda di punta facendola esplodere dall'interno e stanno ancora in zona.
> altro che arma chimica distruggere l'acciaieria di Mariupol, hanno inquinato tutta la zona che già lo era abbastanza.
> 
> questa fregnaccia ha iniziato a circolare ieri in Ucraina, qui non se ne diceva nulla.
> ...


bravo...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dal sito del Corriere della Sera Zelensky - in collegamento con il Parlamento della Lituania - ha dichiarato che l’Europa deve vincere questa guerra e che la vinceranno insieme.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal sito del Corriere della Sera Zelensky - in collegamento con il Parlamento della Lituania - ha dichiarato che l’Europa deve vincere questa guerra e che la vinceranno insieme.


Mmmm..sempre i soliti discorsi fa…


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I veri nazisti sono i russi, e questo tipo di propaganda ne è la prova.
> Azov sono un gruppo di esaltati, qui è proprio uno stato scientemente "nazista" (termine estensivo, ragioniamo dai), bellicoso e totalitario.



Un po' come i contras nicaraguensiPeccato che questi " esaltati si siano macchiati di veri crimini di guerra. Ma si sa, per la propaganda yankee tutto è possibile. Anche fare passare degli assassini come eroici difensori della patria senza macchia.


----------



## vota DC (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I veri nazisti sono i russi, e questo tipo di propaganda ne è la prova.
> Azov sono un gruppo di esaltati, qui è proprio uno stato scientemente "nazista" (termine estensivo, ragioniamo dai), bellicoso e totalitario.


Non c'è più il governo di Kiev a Mariupol. La legge sono gli Azov. E a differenza dei russi non hanno disciplina e uccidono e stuprano gli ucraini cacciandoli pure dagli ospedali....vantandosene pure!
Notare poi come negli altri fronti siano più tranquilli mentre i re dei piagnistei sono sempre gli Azov....non hanno altra arma contro i veri soldati, pure durante la guerra del Donbass facevano gli splendidi solo contro i civili.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

una panzana veramente a cui non crede neanche un bambino delle elementari

già leggere quello che hanno scritto fa piegare dal ridere

"un attacco con sostanze tossiche, forse amiche chimiche, con tre persone che hanno fatto ricorso a cure per avvelenamento senza avere conseguenze gravi sulla salute"

in guerra usano armi chimiche per far venire la tosse a tre persone in pratica


non contenti, ne hanno detta un'altra
stavolta non l'account Azov, ovviamente i social non pensano che questi andrebbero sospesi, ma il viceministro della Difiesa ucraino

"Potrebbero essere state usate pallottole al fosforo"


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ridicoli, questi hanno distrutto la loro azienda di punta facendola esplodere dall'interno e stanno ancora in zona.
> altro che arma chimica distruggere l'acciaieria di Mariupol, hanno inquinato tutta la zona che già lo era abbastanza.
> 
> questa fregnaccia ha iniziato a circolare ieri in Ucraina, qui non se ne diceva nulla.
> ...



I russi li giustizieranno sommariamente, come fecero con i nazisti alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, perché se non si fosse capito non gliela faranno passare liscia


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una panzana veramente a cui non crede neanche un bambino delle elementari
> 
> già leggere quello che hanno scritto fa piegare dal ridere
> 
> ...



Questa guerra delle fake news a senso unico( ucraino) è davvero ridicola.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questa guerra delle fake news a senso unico( ucraino) è davvero ridicola.


Perché tu credi nell'esistenza dell'Ucraina? secondo me è una invenzione della NATO per giustificare le spese militari


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Perché tu credi nell'esistenza dell'Ucraina? secondo me è una invenzione della NATO per giustificare le spese militari


Occhio che a ripetere una bugia centinaia di volte alla fine qualcuno finisce per crederci è


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio che a ripetere una bugia centinaia di volte alla fine qualcuno finisce per crederci è


Soprattutto se la racconti ai bambini così felici di farsi fotografare davanti ad una grande Z, che non ha nulla a che fare con simboli del recente passato , per sostenere una guerra giusta. Ma i bugiardoni e malpensanti sono sempre e solo gli Occidentali


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Aggressione armata a un altro Stato. "E vabbè".
> "Fatevi i fatti vostri o vi bombardo con l'atomica". "E vabbè".
> Civili massacrati intenzionalmente. "E vabbè".
> Armi chimiche. "E vabbè".
> ...


Per me siamo stati asini in occidente.
Ma non certo perché siamo troppo duri con le misure economiche contro la Russia ma proprio perché bisognava parlare in modo chiaro PRIMA che la situazione degenerasse.
Dovevano dire a Putin che non avremo tollerato nessuna invasione del territorio ucraino se no li avremo stannati.
Invece non abbiamo detto nulla.
Anzi, abbiamo fatto l'esatto contrario dicendo da subito "No boots on the ground".
E così se l'è presa comoda ed e stato lui a minacciarci.
Quindi se mandiamo l'esercito ora avrà pure la scusa che lui ci aveva avvisato e quindi la colpa della WW3 e tutta nostra.
Avessimo parlato noi, la responsabilità sarebbe stata tutta sua.
E non penso che avrebbe invaso l'Ucraina sapendo che la nato avrebbe risposto in modo chiaro.

Non siamo troppo duri.
Siamo troppo poco cattivi.
Noi vogliamo dialogare. Vogliamo la diplomazia.
Non vogliamo la guerra.

La linea da non oltrepassare andava messa ben prima che tutto iniziasse.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Perché tu credi nell'esistenza dell'Ucraina? secondo me è una invenzione della NATO per giustificare le spese militari



Purtroppo per il mondo ad esistere è la Nato. E non c'è bisogno di questa organizzazione terroristica per giustificare le spese militari. Basta che lo zio Sam faccia quello che sa fare meglio( o peggio) ovvero creare le condizioni, in qualsiasi parte del globo lo ritenga opportuno, per fare scoppiare una guerra.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio che a ripetere una bugia centinaia di volte alla fine qualcuno finisce per crederci è



Direi che ci sono esempi lampanti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Intanto i russi hanno distrutto i sistemi anti-aereo s300 donati solo 2-3 giorni fa dalla slovacchia(?)  
Che dire,hanno avuto vita lunga!

Pensare che ogni missile costa più di 1 milione di €.
Chissà a chi arriverà il conto finale..


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi hanno distrutto i sistemi anti-aereo s300 donati solo 2-3 giorni fa dalla slovacchia(?)
> Che dire,hanno avuto vita lunga!


Già smentito dalla Slovacchia ieri


----------



## Igor91 (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Quel pazzo di Putin non si fermerà mai.. spero vivamente che dall'interno gli facciano una imboscata perchè sta rovinando il suo paese e mezzo mondo occidentale.



Finché c'è gente come te che continua ad abboccare a questa caxzata saremo sempre schiavi.

Io lavoro fra Polonia e Russia, sono un consulente estero, e ti assicuro che quello che hai scritto è l'esatto motivo per cui siamo in guerra.

Se finisce il mondo, è colpa dei morti di sonno. Svegliatevi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già smentito dalla Slovacchia ieri



Smentito cosa ?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come si dice: è la somma che fa il totale. Storicamente non è mai esistito un solo casus belli, ma ai conflitti si è arrivati praticamente sempre per tutto un insieme di cause e concause. E spesso IL casus belli è stato "stupido".
> Comunque sia, ripeto: io non voglio la guerra contro la Russia, ma davanti ad attacchi chimici sistematici(che sai benissimo coinvolgerebbe anche civili) faccio fatica a immaginare che tutti gli Stati "occidentali" si voltino dall'altra parte fischiettando.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ma fosse stato per me, e l' ho anche scritto, il giorno stesso in cui Putin disse "abbiamo allertato il nostro sistema di difesa nucleare" avremmo dovuto rispondere "anche noi" , invece di cacarci sotto.
Tanto sarebbe finita li.

Ma adesso, non userei la scusa delle armi chimiche nel caso qualcuno volesse intervenire.
Tutto qui.

Altrimenti direi chiaramente, anche all' opinione pubblica, che le armi chimiche non sono la linea rossa, ma semplicemente la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.

Ad ogni modo, la "linea rossa", insuperabile.. non esiste. Vedranno man mano.

Ha già fatto questa figuraccia Obama qualche anno fa, delineando "linee rosse", che furono superate dalla Turchia, ma gli USA non fecero niente.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mentre sleepy Joe Rinco quando parla di First Strike parla del gioco delle palle di neve


Riporti un fatto vero senza riportare la cronologia dei fatti.
Questa risposta è stata fatta DOPO la minaccia di Putin.

E la risposta anche se forse eccessiva era DOVEROSA.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Smentito cosa ?


Che è stato distrutto il sistema anti aereo appena fornito da loro.

Poi non so se c'è stata un' altra controsmentita.
Io sono rimasto li.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è più il governo di Kiev a Mariupol. La legge sono gli Azov. E a differenza dei russi non hanno disciplina e uccidono e stuprano gli ucraini cacciandoli pure dagli ospedali....vantandosene pure!
> Notare poi come negli altri fronti siano più tranquilli mentre i re dei piagnistei sono sempre gli Azov....non hanno altra arma contro i veri soldati, pure durante la guerra del Donbass facevano gli splendidi solo contro i civili.


Azov è il peggio del peggio. Tutto lo schifo ucraino concentrato. Farli passare per nulla, come se niente fosse è il metodo dell’assurda ormai propaganda filo Ucraina a tutti i costi


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Azov è il peggio del peggio. Tutto lo schifo ucraino concentrato. Farli passare per nulla, come se niente fosse è il metodo dell’assurda ormai propaganda filo Ucraina a tutti i costi


Ma quello attuale non è il battaglione Azov che intendi tu, fatto da estremisti.

Chiaramente ci sono ancora quei personaggi, ma c'è dentro di tutto dall' inizio della guerra.


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Azov è il peggio del peggio. Tutto lo schifo ucraino concentrato. Farli passare per nulla, come se niente fosse è il metodo dell’assurda ormai propaganda filo Ucraina a tutti i costi


Cioè Putin ci sta facendo un favore ad uccidere sti nazzisti fascisti e ci lamentiamo pure  

A scusate... I No-Vax sono fascisti questi sono santi !


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è più il governo di Kiev a Mariupol. La legge sono gli Azov. E a differenza dei russi non hanno disciplina e uccidono e stuprano gli ucraini cacciandoli pure dagli ospedali....vantandosene pure!
> Notare poi come negli altri fronti siano più tranquilli mentre i re dei piagnistei sono sempre gli Azov....non hanno altra arma contro i veri soldati, pure durante la guerra del Donbass facevano gli splendidi solo contro i civili.


Mariupol è assediata, e all'interno c'è il battaglione Azov, altro che "legge"...
Sono nazisti, esaltati, criminali? Si, certo.
Stanno comunque difendendo la loro terra? Altrettanto.

Credi che i ceceni e wagner siano tanto meglio? 
Stessa risma, stessa feccia.
Con la differenza che almeno Azov non è l'aggressore...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma quello attuale non è il battaglione Azov che intendi tu, fatto da estremisti.
> 
> Chiaramente ci sono ancora quei personaggi, ma c'è dentro di tutto dall' inizio della guerra.


3/4 è feccia, lo stanno dimostrando ogni giorno. Estremisti insieme a gentaglia che gli va appresso.
Dai abbiate almeno la decenza di non giustificare anche azov


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un po' come i contras nicaraguensiPeccato che questi " esaltati si siano macchiati di veri crimini di guerra. Ma si sa, per la propaganda yankee tutto è possibile. Anche fare passare degli assassini come eroici difensori della patria senza macchia.


Si sono macchiati di crimini di guerra esattamente come la ciurmaglia di Putin.
Poi se vuoi giocare alla narrativa "Ucraini criminali di guerra malvagi, Russi ceceni e wagner buoni" accomodati, con me perdi tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mariupol è assediata, e all'interno c'è il battaglione Azov, altro che "legge"...
> Sono nazisti, esaltati, criminali? Si, certo.
> Stanno comunque difendendo la loro terra? Altrettanto.
> 
> ...


Eh infatti lo sapevo.. si giustifica pure azov perché aggrediti.
Ok abbiamo capito…


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si sono macchiati di crimini di guerra esattamente come la ciurmaglia di Putin.
> Poi se vuoi giocare alla narrativa "Ucraini criminali di guerra malvagi, Russi ceceni e wagner buoni" accomodati, con me perdi tempo.



Io nemmeno ci perdo tempo con te. Salutami il default


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh infatti lo sapevo.. si giustifica pure azov perché aggrediti.
> Ok abbiamo capito…


La smetti di mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto? 
Atteggiamento davvero fastidioso per cercare risposte laconiche e provocazioni continue.
Piu che dirti "sono criminali, esaltati, nazisti" cosa devo fare? 
Se vuoi ci aggiungo anche cattivi, malvagi, crudeli, dei briganti, estremisti, cattivoni, del PD perfino. Contento? 

Passando a cose serie...

Alla luce di tutto questo, posso dire che COME DATO DI FATTO sono una milizia paramilitare che sta combattendo contro un ESERCITO INVASORE?
Si offende qualcuno se lo dico?
E bada, questo è un DATO DI FATTO, non si discute. 
Nessuno dice che Azov sia buono. Sono criminali.
Ma stare qui a fare le pulci ad Azov quando sul campo è PIENO di formazioni criminali paramilitari anche da parte russa (due su tutte: Wagner e ceceni, cercati cosa fanno i Kadyrovyts...) a me sembra onestamente pretestuoso e capzioso. 

Vogliamo denunciare lo schifo? Facciamolo bene. Azov da una parte, Ceceni e Wagner dall'altra.
Ma se vogliamo dipingere un quadro in cui Azov è il male assoluto mille volte peggio degli altri, e dall'altra parte ci sono solo militari "normali" io non solo non ci sto, ma continuerò ogni volta che viene sostenuta una narrativa che semplicemente non sta ne in cielo ne in terra a mettere i puntini sulle i.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Riporti un fatto vero senza riportare la cronologia dei fatti.
> Questa risposta è stata fatta DOPO la minaccia di Putin.
> 
> E la risposta anche se forse eccessiva era DOVEROSA.



Mi limito a riportare i fatti. Se poi dobbiamo giocare a fare i bambini mi pare che Putin abbia detto che un intervento diretto di altri Stati in Ucraina avrebbe comportato risposte inimmaginabili. Sarebbe DOVEROSO da parte del capo della nazione che ha combinato questo macello operare con diplomazia e non andare in Polonia a fare la caricatura del bullo d' oltreoceano.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh infatti lo sapevo.. si giustifica pure azov perché aggrediti.
> Ok abbiamo capito…


Il nemico del mio nemico... Sai bene come funziona.
ad oggi non e azov che sta facendo vacillare il mondo occidentale.
A Loro ci penseremo dopo.
se qualcuno merita un processo si potrà fare a fine guerra


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io nemmeno ci perdo tempo con te. Salutami il default


Procedura di default tecnico della Russia iniziata il 4 aprile, come previsto. Che a te piaccia o meno. 

E aggiungo, fresca fresca di oggi

*Ieri Russian Railways (statale) è stata dichiarata inadempiente dopo aver mancato i pagamenti degli interessi sui bond. 
Tra i creditori, esposti per piu di mezzo miliardo, anche Unicredit.
Debito russo declassato a "default selettivo", il gradino prima di junk (fallimento).
Se entro il 4 maggio (termine del grace period di 30 giorni) la russia non troverà i soldi necessari a pagare gli interessi sui bond, il default sarà definitivo. *


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il nemico del mio nemico... Sai bene come funziona.
> ad oggi non e azov che sta facendo vacillare il mondo occidentale.
> A Loro ci penseremo dopo.
> se qualcuno merita un processo si potrà fare a fine guerra



Nessuno farà processi a nessuno alla fine della Guerra. Il battaglione Azov verrà sterminato e potrete discutere di diritti umani nei talk show dove a parlare( non ragionare) di guerra siete tutti bravissimi( e buonissimi).


----------



## Milanoide (12 Aprile 2022)

L'Ucraina non esiste. È un espressione geografica. I russi stanno combattendo contro i propri demoni dopo la solita sbornia.
In che regione è Lanciano?


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Procedura di default tecnico della Russia iniziata il 4 aprile, come previsto. Che a te piaccia o meno.
> 
> E aggiungo, fresca fresca di oggi
> 
> ...



Ottimo. Un motivo in più per ridere il 4 maggio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che è stato distrutto il sistema anti aereo appena fornito da loro.
> 
> Poi non so se c'è stata un' altra controsmentita.
> Io sono rimasto li.



Anche stavolta non avremo mai certezza al 100%,anche perchè giustamente la slovacchia nega.
Giustamente perchè non sarebbe una bella pubblicità confermare di aver inviato sistemi missilistici da svariati milioni e milioni di € per poi vederli distrutti solo 2-3 giorni dopo. Proprio una beffa.

Intanto chiamala scema la slovacchia,inviando gli s300 si è assicurata dagli usa i missili patriot (un pò come voleva fare la polonia con gli aerei mig-29 da girare all'ucraina in cambio degli f-16 americani)
Chissà che intrallazzoni ci sono dietro questi giri di armi


----------



## Devil man (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stanno comunque difendendo la loro terra? Altrettanto.


Ma che difendono... Ormai ci sono così tante interviste a giro che confermano che questi sono animali.. video testimonianze di profughi che rivelano le bestialità dell'esercito Azov fra queste sparare alle macchine in fuga, stuprano le bambine e rubano il cibo ai residenti nascosti..

Ovviamente le video testimonianze non te lo fanno vedere da Giletti!

*



*
Veri eroi della patria!


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mi limito a riportare i fatti. Se poi dobbiamo giocare a fare i bambini mi pare che Putin abbia detto che un intervento diretto di altri Stati in Ucraina avrebbe comportato risposte inimmaginabili. Sarebbe DOVEROSO da parte del capo della nazione che ha combinato questo macello operare con diplomazia e non andare in Polonia a fare la caricatura del bullo d' oltreoceano.


"Ti limiti a riportare fatti".
Strano ma quando qualcuno ha voluto "solo riportare fatti" di un aggressione di uno stato sovrano invece sei uscito fuori con "eh bisogna capire Putin che si vede accerchiato dalle basi nato" e altre amenità con argomenti del passato... Con argomenti che datavano da più di 30 anni.
Invece riportare la minaccia di Putin che è stata fatta 1 settimana prima della frase di Sleepy Joe non serviva .

Il mondo e bello proprio perché e vario.
Ma che nessuno mi faccia credere di essere super partes.
Non lo sono nemmeno io.
Io sono schierato dalla parte ucraina. E sai perché? Perché se provo per soli 15 secondi a mettermi nella pelle di Putin o di un Russo, non avrei mai attaccato nessuno perché i vari problemi eble varie scuse usate per invadere l'Ucraina sono ridicole. Non avrei attaccato perché avrei voglia di rifare l'URSS, non avrei attaccato perché ci sono nazisti in un altro paese, non avrei attaccato perché la nato si avvicina...
Mentre se mi metto nei panni di Zelensky o di un ucraino qualsiasi :Mi schiero dalla parte di chi si vede cadere bombe in testa. Sono dalla parte di chi si è fatto minacciare.
E ci saranno pure tantissime fake news ucraine. Ne sono convinto. Ma non mi attacco a quello. Al loro posto farei quello e pure altro.
Mentre al posto di Putin non avrei attaccato nessuno.

Non ho voglia di vedere una WW3. Come non ho voglia di vedere una rissa in strada.
Ti dico che cerco addirittura di non guardare i video o le immagini delle guerre.
Perché solo a pensare e immaginare quello che stanno provando mi sento devastato dentro.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2022)

Ancora state dietro ai media e clickkkk vari? Ormai bisogna stare attenti a tutte le notizie.. voglio farvi ricordare la cronologia di Kadyrov il famoso macellaio che doveva entrare e far fuori tutti?

"Sta per entrare in azione"
"Stasera scenderà tramite elicotteri su Kiev"
" Kadyrov è pronto"
"Kadyrov ha preparato il suo gruppo di assassini, la missione speciale è quella di trovare Zielinsky ed eliminarlo"
"Sì, sta notte accadrà qualcosa. I ceceni guidati da Kaydrov entreranno in scena"
"Kadyrov è vicino!!!!!!!"
"Stanotte Zielnksy potrebbe saltare"
"Attenzione, Kadyrov si trova nei palazzi di Kiev"
"No, si trova nascosto in qualche cesso"
"No, si è nascosto in cantina"
"E' nel parcheggio"
"Attenzione, ci risiamo ...
"Kadyrov ha fatto un video, è stato scemo ed è stato rintracciato si trova a Kiev centro"
" Kadyrov è scomparso, non si ha più notizie"
"Kadyrov è MORTOOOO colpo di scena, è stato fatto fuori dalle forze speciali ucraine"
"Kadyrov non è morto"
"Attenzione, Kadyrov si trova a casa sua in Cecenia e non è mai entrato in Guerra"


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> "Ti limiti a riportare fatti".
> Strano ma quando qualcuno ha voluto "solo riportare fatti" di un aggressione di uno stato sovrano invece sei uscito fuori con "eh bisogna capire Putin che si vede accerchiato dalle basi nato" e altre amenità con argomenti del passato... Con argomenti che datavano da più di 30 anni.
> Invece riportare la minaccia di Putin che è stata fatta 1 settimana prima della frase di Sleepy Joe non serviva .
> 
> ...



Se ti senti così devastato dentro arruolati. Vai a combattere per gli ucraini ma per favore risparmiami la tua retorica buonista da difensore dell' Ucraina. Nel mondo ci sono altre decine di guerre, con popoli aggrediti, emergenze umanitarie e carneficine ma non mi pare che voi paladini del mondo libero alziate un dito ergo se davvero vuoi fare la differenza con i fatti e non solo a chiacchiere vai ad arruolarti così magari finisci insieme agli amici del battaglione Azov che ti illustreranno i loro metodi.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora state dietro ai media e clickkkk vari? Ormai bisogna stare attenti a tutte le notizie.. voglio farvi ricordare la cronologia di Kadyrov il famoso macellaio che doveva entrare e far fuori tutti?
> 
> "Sta per entrare in azione"
> "Stasera scenderà tramite elicotteri su Kiev"
> ...


Ieri pero' sto tizio, e non è una fake news, c'è il video fatto da lui, dove dice che arriveranno a Kiev.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si sono macchiati di crimini di guerra esattamente come la ciurmaglia di Putin.
> Poi se vuoi giocare alla narrativa "Ucraini criminali di guerra malvagi, Russi ceceni e wagner buoni" accomodati, con me perdi tempo.


in Russia è vietato dalla legge prestare attività mercenaria all'estero, paragonata al terrorismo come in Italia, così come è vietato qualsiasi rimando al nazismo per cui si va in galera.
quindi il gruppo non è buono o cattivo, già sciolto in passato peraltro, ma clandestino e illegale che è più importante.
sono alcune centinaia di ex soldati in pensione che vanno di volta in volta in varie guerre, specie africane, a loro rischio e pericolo perchè in Russia possono essere benissimo processati. 
nota le differenze abissali con chi ha mai sciolto le formazioni neonaziste ma addirittura ne permette la presentazione in liste elettorali, oltre a non proibire l'apologia del nazismo e lasciare l'amministrazione di territori a questi soggetti


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se ti senti così devastato dentro arruolati. Vai a combattere per gli ucraini ma per favore risparmiami la tua retorica buonista da difensore dell' Ucraina. Nel mondo ci sono altre decine di guerre, con popoli aggrediti, emergenze umanitarie e carneficine ma non mi pare che voi paladini del mondo libero alziate un dito ergo se davvero vuoi fare la differenza con i fatti e non solo a chiacchiere vai ad arruolarti così magari finisci insieme agli amici del battaglione Azov che ti illustreranno i loro metodi.


Guarda sono sicuramente abbastanza codardo da non andare lì a farmi uccidere dopo qualche minuto ma almeno penso di avere l'onestà intellettuale per descrivere come stanno le cose.
Invece vedo in giro chi non solo ha paura per la propria vita (e ci sta, la vita e solo una) ma che sembra pure avere paura di dire come stanno le cose.
Se dici di essere con l'Ucraina mica Putin ti viene a prendere nel salotto eh


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La smetti di mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto?
> Atteggiamento davvero fastidioso per cercare risposte laconiche e provocazioni continue.
> Piu che dirti "sono criminali, esaltati, nazisti" cosa devo fare?
> Se vuoi ci aggiungo anche cattivi, malvagi, crudeli, dei briganti, estremisti, cattivoni, del PD perfino. Contento?
> ...


Tu per caso vedi qualcuno che inneggi a quei porci di Wagner e kadyrov? A me non sembra
Cioè azov fa schifo ma che senso ha tiare fuori gli altri? Basta dire azov fa schifo e andrebbero sterminati. Stanno combattendo uccidendo e infierendo sul loro stesso popolo, questo è il problema grave.
Ormai basta dire che l’ucraina è la parte aggradite per giustificare tutto, io è questo che critico e non capisco.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda sono sicuramente abbastanza codardo da non andare lì a farmi uccidere dopo qualche minuto ma almeno penso di avere l'onestà intellettuale per descrivere come stanno le cose.
> Invece vedo in giro chi non solo ha paura per la propria vita (e ci sta, la vita e solo una) ma che sembra pure avere paura di dire come stanno le cose.
> Se dici di essere con l'Ucraina mica Putin ti viene a prendere nel salotto eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Non so se è già stato riportato,ma..
Zelensky: "Le nazioni che custodiscono armi nei propri arsenali e non le inviano all'ucraina,sono responsabili dei morti"​


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il nemico del mio nemico... Sai bene come funziona.
> ad oggi non e azov che sta facendo vacillare il mondo occidentale.
> A Loro ci penseremo dopo.
> se qualcuno merita un processo si potrà fare a fine guerra


Per me non funziona così, mi spiace.


----------



## vota DC (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mariupol è assediata, e all'interno c'è il battaglione Azov, altro che "legge"...
> Sono nazisti, esaltati, criminali? Si, certo.
> Stanno comunque difendendo la loro terra? Altrettanto.
> 
> ...


I ceceni e i wagner vengono usati per fare lavoro sporco in territorio nemico, non vengono usati per difendere il centro di Mosca. 
Azov invece se ne sta come milizia a difendere la città mentre al fronte a cercare di riconquistare Donetsk sfidando le linee difensive russe ci sono gli eserciti ucraini. Questo non per scelta del governo ma perché Azov per l'Ucraina è l'equivalente di Hamas per la Palestina: come Hamas non è leale a Ramallah ma fa ciò che vuole a Gaza la stessa cosa la fanno quelli di Azov.
Uno dei motivi per i quali i ribelli hanno preso il Donbass ben prima dell'arrivo dei russi è che i soldati ucraini dovevano guardarsi le spalle dai miliziani di Azov....non puoi proteggere un territorio con l'equivalente dei punk di Kenshiro (che perlomeno erano palestrati) perché il loro unico posto dovrebbero essere le prime linee in una guerra del deserto oppure nel cuore di una città nemica a centinaia di chilometri di distanza dai territori di chi li impiega.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stato riportato,ma..
> Zelensky: "Le nazioni che custodiscono armi nei propri arsenali e non le inviano all'ucraina,sono responsabili dei morti"​



Più passa il tempo più il suo delirio si accentua.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me non funziona così, mi spiace.


Ci sta.
Però e comunque importante sapere che nel resto del mondo e così.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se ti senti così devastato dentro arruolati. Vai a combattere per gli ucraini ma per favore risparmiami la tua retorica buonista da difensore dell' Ucraina. Nel mondo ci sono altre decine di guerre, con popoli aggrediti, emergenze umanitarie e carneficine ma non mi pare che voi paladini del mondo libero alziate un dito ergo se davvero vuoi fare la differenza con i fatti e non solo a chiacchiere vai ad arruolarti così magari finisci insieme agli amici del battaglione Azov che ti illustreranno i loro metodi.


Questo discorso è veramente fazioso.

Tu sei mica quello che continua a parlare delle stragi degli USA nelle loro esportazioni di democarazia?
Eppure nessuno viene a dirti di arruolarti nei paesi attaccati dagli USA.

Scusa se mi sono intromesso nella vostra discussione, ma l' ho letto parecchie volte.

Che cacchio vuol dire arruolati? Io ho speso qualche decina di migliaia di Euro nell' Esercito Italiano, la mia protezione l' ho comprata, e ti dirò ampiamente sudata.

Sarebbe come dire, che hai un tumore, e se hai fretta allora operati da solo.
Ma che cavolo significa ragionare cosi?

Specifico, non è un discorso riferito ad un ipotetica entrata nella guerra Russia vs Ucraina, ma è un discorso generale.

Se qualunque persona, che ha pagato fior di tasse, vorrebbe che l' esercito italiano entrasse in una guerra perchè si sente per vie traverse minacciato, non sei tu che devi dirgli "arruolati".

Ripeto, se non abbiamo risposto alle minacce di Putin di nuclearizzarci, *allo stato attuale*, bada bene, attuale, non sono assolutamente favorevole all' entrata in guerra della NATO


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri pero' sto tizio, e non è una fake news, c'è il video fatto da lui, dove dice che arriveranno a Kiev.


Si ma da un mese è chiuso da qualche parte a Kiev ed è pronto a colpire 
Questo è un pagliaccio come gli altri…parole parole parole


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*ministero Esteri cinese:*

*"Gli Stati Uniti sono la causa principale del conflitto tra Ucraina e Russia."*


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci sta.
> Però e comunque importante sapere che nel resto del mondo e così.


Dipende.
Grazie a Dio non esiste una sola linea di pensiero.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero Esteri cinese:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti sono la causa principale del conflitto tra Ucraina e Russia."*


Uhhhh sti altri pagliacci stanno alzando il tiro ed entrano a gamba tesa..


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

mentre ci si preoccupa di problemi seri, a Ravenna mandano i vigili in una pizzeria per un cartello "sessista" e i giornaloni accorrono lasciando da parte l'elmetto ucraino
i proprietari sono due donne...



>


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero Esteri cinese:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti sono la causa principale del conflitto tra Ucraina e Russia."*


Balle.

L' oriente è schierato contro l' occidente, vuole sovvertire l' egemonia occidentale, badate bene dal tifarli.

Non possono che calibrare ogni uscita, azione e dichiarazione, su questo principio.

Stiamo molto attenti a fare il tifo, altrimenti consiglio di emigrare in CINA, perchè se avranno la meglio la nostra vita avrà un considerevole calo di benessere.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre ci si preoccupa di problemi seri, a Ravenna mandano i vigili in una pizzeria per un cartello "sessista" e i giornaloni accorrono lasciando da parte l'elmetto ucraino
> i proprietari sono due donne...


e se sottointendevano la nerchia, non era sessista


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo discorso è veramente fazioso.
> 
> Tu sei mica quello che continua a parlare delle stragi degli USA nelle loro esportazioni di democarazia?
> Eppure nessuno viene a dirti di arruolarti nei paesi attaccati dagli USA.
> ...


A dire la verità quando ho risposto per prima cosa avevo scritto che se voleva così tanto che Zelensky fosse fatto fuori in modo da avere la pace in Europa, si poteva arruolare nel esercito russo e farlo fuori di persona.
Ma la risposta mi sembrava talmente ridicola che l'ho cancellata per la vergogna. L'argomento era troppo ridicolo.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo discorso è veramente fazioso.
> 
> Tu sei mica quello che continua a parlare delle stragi degli USA nelle loro esportazioni di democarazia?
> Eppure nessuno viene a dirti di arruolarti nei paesi attaccati dagli USA.
> ...



Il mio è un consiglio che rivolgo a tutti i buoni paladini della democrazia, dell' autodeterminazione dei popoli e della libertà. Invece di blaterare di cose di cui non sapete nulla andate in Donbass a farvi raccontare le atrocità compiute dai vostri beniamini dal 2014 in poi. Escludiamo la guerra vera e propria con le sue dinamiche. Nel 2014, quando a morire erano i russi, non mi pare di aver sentito nessuno di voi indignarsi. 
Ecco, quando dico arruolatevi è un invito a molti ad andare ad appurare di persona se le menzogne raccontate dai media di regime sono vere e ad altri( leoni da tastiera) quello di comprendere di cosa si sta parlando sulla propria pelle.
Quanto al militare io ho fatto 18 mesi e protezione non ne chiedo se so di non aver fatto nulla di male.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre ci si preoccupa di problemi seri, a Ravenna mandano i vigili in una pizzeria per un cartello "sessista" e i giornaloni accorrono lasciando da parte l'elmetto ucraino
> i proprietari sono due donne...


Avrò proprio 2 neuroni ma non vedo il problema di questo cartellino


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

se dovete rifare il vostro look primaverile e volete essere come lui, ecco l'ultimo outfit da trincea apparente



>


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio che a ripetere una bugia centinaia di volte alla fine qualcuno finisce per crederci è


Non è una bugia. E Zelensky è chiaramente un ologramma recitato dai poteri forti. per giustificare tutto. Qualcuno lo ha mai visto dal vivo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avrò proprio 2 neuroni ma non vedo il problema di questo cartellino



Vuoi mettere in dubbio la sensibilità della "Casa delle donne" ?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Potete sempre emigrare tu e amichetti negli Usa, in modo da liberare posto per gli Ucraini che verranno qui



Ad occhio e croce, hai almeno 70 anni.

Parli come un ragazzino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se dovete rifare il vostro look primaverile e volete essere come lui, ecco l'ultimo outfit da trincea apparente



Macron sta già prendendo appunti


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

oggi il noto ex antifascista Gramellini attacca l'ANPI per il manifesto del 25 aprile per la pace



>


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Io comunque penso che prima del 9 maggio non avremo una conclusione di sto conflitto.
In donbass inizierà una battaglia durissima che farà impallidire quanto visto finora.
Ci saranno gravissime perdite e devastazioni, un tritacarne umano.
A farne le spese, saranno tanti ragazzetti russi gettati in pasto al campo di battaglia senza preparazione adeguata.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi il noto ex antifascista Gramellini attacca l'ANPI per il manifesto del 25 aprile per la pace



Un altro mediaservo...


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un altro mediaservo...


funziona, un altro ha appena trovato un contratto...non tutti piangono in guerra



>


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> funziona, un altro ha appena trovato un contratto...non tutti piangono in guerra


ci parlerà dei sintomi da armi chimiche


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> funziona, un altro ha appena trovato un contratto...non tutti piangono in guerra



Eh bè, questi eunuchi pavidi sono così. Appena il padrone indica il nemico cominciano tutti ad abbaiare più forte per avere l' osso. Visti all' opera decine e decine di volte e alla fine li riconosci facilmente


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci parlerà dei sintomi da armi chimiche



Era meglio arruolare Luciano Onder allora


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non è una bugia. E Zelensky è chiaramente un ologramma recitato dai poteri forti. per giustificare tutto. Qualcuno lo ha mai visto dal vivo?


Aspetta aspetta... quindi mi stai dicendo che stanno mandando in onda una serie TV con attori normali che recitano insieme ad un ologramma?  ...è avanti sta gente poche storie.


----------



## Shmuk (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me siamo stati asini in occidente.
> Ma non certo perché siamo troppo duri con le misure economiche contro la Russia ma proprio perché bisognava parlare in modo chiaro PRIMA che la situazione degenerasse.
> Dovevano dire a Putin che non avremo tollerato nessuna invasione del territorio ucraino se no li avremo stannati.
> Invece non abbiamo detto nulla.
> ...



Sì, anch'io sono del parere, in retrospettiva, che sarebbe stato più intelligente floddare l'Ucraina di contingente Nato già a gennaio, a quel punto non credo si sarebbero permessi mai d'invadere..


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*ieri sera Sgarbi scoppiato su Draghi a Quarta Repubblica:

"Siamo stati in stato di emergenza per una malattia curabile trasformata nella peste universale.
E non puoi prendere il gas che sta da noi nei pozzi di estrazione fermi, lo ordini.*
*Hai rotto i co.glioni, Draghi.
Hai tolto la libertà alla gente e non prendi il gas dai pozzi, basta.
Non mettano le pale eoliche in Puglia che non servono a nulla, altro che ambientalisti.
Hai impedito di vivere, hai imposto green pass e non prendi il gas dai pozzi.
Basta! Basta! Vadano a prendere il gas dove c’è"*


----------



## Shmuk (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ieri sera Sgarbi scoppiato su Draghi a Quarta Repubblica:
> 
> "Siamo stati in stato di emergenza per una malattia curabile trasformata nella peste universale.
> E non puoi prendere il gas che sta da noi nei pozzi di estrazione fermi, lo ordini.*
> ...



Gli ho sentito dire qualche giorno fa che le pale eoliche deturpavano il paesaggio italiano. Tra tutti gli esempi Ha fatto l'esempio del foggiano: avendo presente a cosa faceva riferimento, io dico che sono anche un pò abbellenti.

Comunque, la Basilicata è autosufficiente e gliene avanza una certa quantità,


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo discorso è veramente fazioso.
> 
> Tu sei mica quello che continua a parlare delle stragi degli USA nelle loro esportazioni di democarazia?
> Eppure nessuno viene a dirti di arruolarti nei paesi attaccati dagli USA.
> ...


puoi scrivere anche un tema..continueranno a dire "prendi il fucile e partihh"


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

ma poi, l'ucraina continua a comprare il gas dalla russia....
toglietevi la ffp2 che non arriva ossigeno al cervello gente!!!


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

sono andato a rileggere degli articoli interessanti sull'Ucraina sul sito di Amnesty

repetita iuvant, dicevano i latini...soprattutto a chi indossa la spilletta ucraina


8 settembre 2014 

*Ucraina: mettere fine ad abusi e crimini di guerra dei battaglioni volontari pro-Kiev*


> "In un incontro avuto oggi col primo ministro *Arseniy Yatsenyuk*, il segretario generale di Amnesty International *Salil Shetty* ha sollecitato il governo ucraino a porre fine agli abusi e ai crimini di guerra commessi dai battaglioni volontari che operano accanto alle *forze armate di Kiev*.
> 
> ‘_Le autorità ucraine non devono replicare l’assenza di legge e gli abusi ricorrenti nelle aree precedentemente controllate dai separatisti_‘ – ha dichiarato Shetty da Kiev. ‘_Non fermare gli abusi e i possibili crimini di guerra dei battaglioni volontari rischia di aggravare significativamente la tensione nell’est del paese e di vanificare il proclamato intento delle nuove autorità ucraine di rafforzare e proteggere lo stato di diritto in modo più ampio_‘ – ha aggiunto Shetty.
> 
> ...



18 aprile 2015

*Ucraina: necessarie indagini credibili sul susseguirsi di morti sospette*



> L’uccisione del giornalista *Oles Buzina*, avvenuta questa settimana in una strada di Kiev, è stata sufficientemente scioccante di per sé. Secondo il ministero degli interni ucraina, il giornalista 45enne – molto noto per le sue *opinioni filorusse* – è stato colpito da aggressori col volto coperto che gli hanno sparato da un’auto in corsa.
> 
> *Rende ancora più agghiacciante la sua uccisione il fatto che è stata solo l’ultima di una serie di morti sospette di ex alleati del presidente ucraino deposto Viktor Janukovič*. Il suo omicidio è avvenuto a un solo giorno di distanza da quello di un oppositore politico, *Oleg Kalanikov*, anch’egli *ucciso da colpi di arma da fuoco nella capitale*. Le morti di questa settimana non sono le uniche. A partire dalla fine di gennaio, diverse persone alleate con l’ex presidente Janukovič sono state trovate prive di vita – molte in *circostanze sospette*. Sono stati uccisi anche *Oleksandr Pekluenko*, ex governatore regionale, e *Stanislav Melnik*, ex parlamentare. *Mihailo Čečtov*, ex vicepresidente del Partito delle regioni del presidente Janukovič, è misteriosamente precipitato da una finestra del suo appartamento al 17° piano. *Serhij Valter*, sindaco della città sudorientale di Melitopol, è stato trovato impiccato, così come *Okeksij Kolesnik*, ex capo del governo regionale di Harkiv. *Oleksandr Bordiuh*, ex vicecapo della polizia di Melitopol, è stato trovato privo di vita nella sua abitazione.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono andato a rileggere degli articoli interessanti sull'Ucraina sul sito di Amnesty
> 
> repetita iuvant, dicevano i latini...soprattutto a chi indossa la spilletta ucraina
> 
> ...



Ma che bella gente


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono andato a rileggere degli articoli interessanti sull'Ucraina sul sito di Amnesty
> 
> repetita iuvant, dicevano i latini...soprattutto a chi indossa la spilletta ucraina
> 
> ...




Stranamente qualcuno che tutto vede e tutto prevede non si è accorto di nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono andato a rileggere degli articoli interessanti sull'Ucraina sul sito di Amnesty
> 
> repetita iuvant, dicevano i latini...soprattutto a chi indossa la spilletta ucraina
> 
> ...


Ma se volete possiamo anche parlare dei rapporti torbidi tra Akhmetov e Ihor Kolomoiskoy con Zelensky... Non capisco cosa ciò aggiunga al discorso.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma se volete possiamo anche parlare dei rapporti torbidi tra Akhmetov e Ihor Kolomoiskoy con Zelensky... Non capisco cosa ciò aggiunga al discorso.


avevano promesso di far pulizia e dopo otto anni stanno tutti là, nessuno condannato.

così come tanta gente è stata uccisa perchè "filorussa" e i giornalisti occidentali fanno scena muta o addirittura parteggiano per l'Ucraina definendola una democrazia.
dove sono i processi e le condanne ?
per fortuna c'è chi risponde che non sia una democrazia....

è inutile che Zelensky compili il questionario per l'UE, là rimarrà insieme a quello turco e di altri ex balcani
non rispetta nulla dei punti per l'ingresso europeo


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se dovete rifare il vostro look primaverile e volete essere come lui, ecco l'ultimo outfit da trincea apparente


No non ci credo ahahaahahahahahahah
Trash totale.
Copia anche tu il look dell’aggredito! Finta trincea 30 euuuro 
Come alla lidl


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> puoi scrivere anche un tema..continueranno a dire "prendi il fucile e partihh"


Quando si trattava quel pesce lesso di Speranza molti lo avrebbero appeso a testa in giù stile Mussolini.

Cuor di leone...


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2060


vabbè sarà uno dei famosi condizionatori a gas che usa Draghi


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No non ci credo ahahaahahahahahahah
> Trash totale.
> Copia anche tu il look dell’aggredito! Finta trincea 30 euuuro
> Come alla lidl


che poi diciamola tutta, Salvini gira dall'asilo con la felpa della polizia e la barba, Zelensky non ha inventato niente (ps: un saluto a Matteo che ci legge )


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2060


semplice sta usando il nuovissimo produttore di energia elettrica da gas naturale "PRESA PER IL CULO"
vdi riferimenti in post precedenti


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono andato a rileggere degli articoli interessanti sull'Ucraina sul sito di Amnesty
> 
> repetita iuvant, dicevano i latini...soprattutto a chi indossa la spilletta ucraina
> 
> ...


La santa Ucraina depredata del suo territorio più ricco


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vabbè sarà uno dei famosi condizionatori a gas che usa Draghi


non ci potrà mai essere pace con il condizionatore acceso


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma se volete possiamo anche parlare dei rapporti torbidi tra Akhmetov e Ihor Kolomoiskoy con Zelensky... Non capisco cosa ciò aggiunga al discorso.


Semplicemente perché parlate di democrazia quando si parla di uno stato che è tutto il contrario della democrazia ed è una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta. Questa cosa mi sta sui maroni.
E appunto zelencoso è uno dei tanti criminiali che si sono susseguiti in Ucraina..non cambia la guerra ma basta farli passare per santi perché non lo sono


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché parlate di democrazia quando si parla di uno stato che è tutto il contrario della democrazia ed è una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta. Questa cosa mi sta sui maroni.
> E applico zelencoso è uno dei tanti criminiali che si sono susseguiti in Ucraina..non cambia la guerra ma basta di farli passare per santi perché non lo sono


Non sono santi... semplicemente, come è sempre stato nella storia, godono della compassione morale dell'aggredito.
So che molti diranno "eh ma allora Afghanistan Iraq Palestina Serbia etc etc"... solo io 20-30 anni fa mi ricordo le marce oceaniche contro la guerra?
Ci sono sempre state.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

*Attentato terroristico nella metropolitana di New York.
Almeno 13 i feriti, report di vittime.
Il sospetto pare indossasse una maschera antigas e che siano stati rinvenuti ordigni, fortunatamente inesplosi *

Ahia ahia...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2060


se non sbaglio questo è quello che si è preso la testata da spada


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sono santi... semplicemente, come è sempre stato nella storia, godono della compassione morale dell'aggredito.
> So che molti diranno "eh ma allora Afghanistan Iraq Palestina Serbia etc etc"... solo io 20-30 anni fa mi ricordo le marce oceaniche contro la guerra?
> Ci sono sempre state.


No trump no. C’è un eco per questa guerra che non si era mai vista, c’è una ipocrisia incredibile e viene finalmente fuori che non tutti sono uguali, non tutte le morti sono uguali , non tutti i bambini morti sono uguali ecc.
Questa è una guerra brutta come tutte le altre, tra 2 stati raccapriccianti. E finire in mezzo tutti noi per un paesaccio come l’ucraina, mi da fastidio, mi da male fisico. Tanto.
Stiamo facendo anche troppo e se dopo un po’ non basta, addio e tanti saluti, come in Siria, in Palestina e tanti altri posti.
C’è comprensione e comprensione


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché parlate di democrazia quando si parla di uno stato che è tutto il contrario della democrazia ed è una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta. Questa cosa mi sta sui maroni.
> E applico zelencoso è uno dei tanti criminiali che si sono susseguiti in Ucraina..non cambia la guerra ma basta di farli passare per santi perché non lo sono


Secondo il tuo ragionamento che non è necessariamente sbagliato non esistono democrazie definibili tali al giorno d'oggi, in ogni stato convivono estremismi che si manifestano in taluni casi in partiti politici, in altri in squadre armate, in altri in servizi segreti a capo di ministeri con potere di vita o di morte su chiunque praticamente...bisogna capire dove sta il confine.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attentato terroristico nella metropolitana di New York.
> Almeno 13 i feriti, report di vittime.
> Il sospetto pare indossasse una maschera antigas e che siano stati rinvenuti ordigni, fortunatamente inesplosi *
> 
> Ahia ahia...


Ci mancava pure questa…


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attentato terroristico nella metropolitana di New York.
> Almeno 13 i feriti, report di vittime.
> Il sospetto pare indossasse una maschera antigas e che siano stati rinvenuti ordigni, fortunatamente inesplosi *
> 
> Ahia ahia...


si sono fatti saltare le torri per andare in medio oriente, con la voglia di guerra che hanno , pensi che si fanno problemi a far saltare uno stato intero ?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento che non è necessariamente sbagliato non esistono democrazie definibili tali al giorno d'oggi, in ogni stato convivono estremismi che si manifestano in taluni casi in partiti politici, in altri in squadre armate, in altri in servizi segreti a capo di ministeri con potere di vita o di morte su chiunque praticamente...bisogna capire dove sta il confine.


Dai su non prendermi in giro.
L’ucraina è terzo mondo, loro, come tutto il cuore sovietico, la democrazia non sanno manco dove sta di casa.
Non mi pare che in italia o in altre però d’Europa si ghettizzino le minoranze, si uccidono 45 civili bruciandoli vivi solo perché parlavano una lingua sbagliata, si rovesciano governi, si vada avanti solo a corruzione e si viva nella miseria. Questa è l’ucraina. Altro che democrazia


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che poi diciamola tutta, Salvini gira dall'asilo con la felpa della polizia e la barba, Zelensky non ha inventato niente (ps: un saluto a Matteo che ci legge )


cioè? perchè ci legge?


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sono santi... semplicemente, come è sempre stato nella storia, godono della compassione morale dell'aggredito.
> So che molti diranno "eh ma allora Afghanistan Iraq Palestina Serbia etc etc"... solo io 20-30 anni fa mi ricordo le marce oceaniche contro la guerra?
> Ci sono sempre state.


la compassione morale ci può anche stare, solo per i civili, non i rifornimenti di armi e armamenti...
i nostri stessi generali dicono sia sbagliata e mai successa prima

e poi l'onnipresenta mediatica di Zelensky...altro fenomeno mai successo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè? perchè ci legge?



A quanto pare è iscritto al forum sotto copertura 
Non è che esiste un nickname "Salvino" ?


----------



## 7vinte (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Attentato terroristico nella metropolitana di New York.
> Almeno 13 i feriti, report di vittime.
> Il sospetto pare indossasse una maschera antigas e che siano stati rinvenuti ordigni, fortunatamente inesplosi *
> 
> Ahia ahia...


Pare sia un nero, non dovrebbe c'entrare con Putin


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> si sono fatti saltare le torri per andare in medio oriente, con la voglia di guerra che hanno , pensi che si fanno problemi a far saltare uno stato intero ?


Insomma.. Ukraina, USA.. tutti che si fanno attentati da soli nel mondo. OK


----------



## cris (12 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare sia un nero, non dovrebbe c'entrare con Putin


Ora finiti i lockdown ripartono

Prima del covid, ogni 3x2 c eran attentati continuamente


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Insomma.. Ukraina, USA.. tutti che si fanno attentati da soli nel mondo. OK


dell'ucraina non so e non metto becco, ma visti i precedenti USA non mi stupirei.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai su non prendermi in giro.
> L’ucraina è terzo mondo, loro, come tutto il cuore sovietico, la democrazia non sanno manco dove sta di casa.
> Non mi pare che in italia o in altre però d’Europa si ghettizzino le minoranze, si uccidono 45 civili bruciandoli vivi solo perché parlavano una lingua sbagliata, si rovesciano governi, si vada avanti solo a corruzione e si viva nella miseria. Questa è l’ucraina. Altro che democrazia


Non ti prendo in giro per niente, la democrazia è una forma di governo che prevede lo stesso sia formato da rappresentanti del popolo dallo stesso eletto. Dove sta il confine tra chi nel 2022 pratica ancora la pena capitale, chi defenestra i banchieri e fa affari con la mafia, chi bombarda paesi medio orientali e l'Ucraina? In base a cosa saremmo più o meno democratici?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare sia un nero, non dovrebbe c'entrare con Putin



Nero con il colbacco ?


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nero con il colbacco ?



 C'è qualche fenomeno che pensa sia stato Putin


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dell'ucraina non so e non metto becco, ma visti i precedenti USA non mi stupirei.



Eh bè, stai a vedere che gli Usa fanno queste cose


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*multe per violazione protocollo covid a Johnson, sua moglie e super ministro economia Sunak*

per un po' staranno buoni...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non ti prendo in giro per niente, la democrazia è una forma di governo che prevede lo stesso sia formato da rappresentanti del popolo dallo stesso eletto. Dove sta il confine tra chi nel 2022 pratica ancora la pena capitale, chi defenestra i banchieri e fa affari con la mafia, chi bombarda paesi medio orientali e l'Ucraina? In base a cosa saremmo più o meno democratici?


Ok va bene.
Tutto il mondo è democrazia anzi no, siamo tutti uguali! Cina usa Russia italia Francia Ucraina ecc


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*Putin:*

*"Quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina è una tragedia, ma la Russia non aveva scelta

L'operazione militare speciale della Russia in Ucraina procede secondo i piani

Gli ucraini hanno spinto i negoziati in un vicolo cieco.
Sono loro che hanno creato difficoltà a portarli a un livello accettabile e l'operazione andrà avanti finché non ci saranno negoziati accettabili

Il consolidamento dell'Occidente è legato a una posizione umiliante e umiliata dell'Europa rispetto al Paese che la domina, si vergognano a dire che sono sotto lo schiaffo degli Usa, è comodo unirsi attorno al concetto di aggressione russa e servire così gli Usa

Il principale obiettivo è aiutare le persone nel Donbass, le persone del Donbass, che noi abbiamo riconosciuto, e lo dovevamo fare perché le autorità di Kiev, incoraggiate dall'Occidente, si rifiutavano di attuare gli accordi di Minsk per una risoluzione pacifica dei problemi del Donbass

Non abbiamo intenzione di chiuderci*
*nel mondo moderno, è totalmente impossibile isolare rigorosamente qualcuno e completamente impossibile isolare un Paese così grande come la Russia. *
*Quindi lavoreremo con i partner che vogliono interagire"*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

fossi un francese non vedrei l ora arrivasse il 25 aprile


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin:*
> 
> *"Quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina è una tragedia, ma la Russia non aveva scelta
> 
> ...


Questo ormai vive nel suo mondo...
"sta andando tutto secondo i piani" dopo che prende sberle da un mese e mezzo e ha fatto la sfilata di carri intorno a Kiev giusto per farsene distruggere un centinaio dai javelin. 
Un poveraccio senz'arte ne parte...


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo ormai vive nel suo mondo...
> "sta andando tutto secondo i piani" dopo che prende sberle da un mese e mezzo e ha fatto la sfilata di carri intorno a Kiev giusto per farsene distruggere un centinaio dai javelin.
> Un poveraccio senz'arte ne parte...


il fatto che la Russia non abbia usato la sua netta superiorità via mare e via aria è un fatto riconosciuto da tutti.
ha dei missili che non possono essere intercettati dall'Ucraina, quindi volendo potrebbe distruggere tutto 
poi il cambio di responsabile delle operazioni non mi sembra una scelta che depone verso la fine della missione, anzi tutt'altro...


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo ormai vive nel suo mondo...
> "sta andando tutto secondo i piani" dopo che prende sberle da un mese e mezzo e ha fatto la sfilata di carri intorno a Kiev giusto per farsene distruggere un centinaio dai javelin.
> Un poveraccio senz'arte ne parte...



Domanda: ma se Putin è un poveraccio senza arte e né parte, l' idiota che siede alla Casa Bianca chi è? Winston Churchill? Forza Trump che arriva il 4 maggio... Prima o poi


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok va bene.
> Tutto il mondo è democrazia anzi no, siamo tutti uguali! Cina usa Russia italia Francia Ucraina ecc


Niente scusami inutile provare a parlare di qualcosa se con chiunque non la pensi come te la butti in caciara.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto che la Russia non abbia usato la sua netta superiorità via mare e via aria è un fatto riconosciuto da tutti.
> ha dei missili che non possono essere intercettati dall'Ucraina, quindi volendo potrebbe distruggere tutto
> poi il cambio di responsabile delle operazioni non mi sembra una scelta che depone verso la fine della missione, anzi tutt'altro...


Via mare non possono fare molto più di quanto stiano facendo perchè il mare al largo di Odessa e Mariupol è stato minato dagli alleati, la corazzata russa può lanciare missili o stare a guardare ad oggi.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin:*
> 
> *"Quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina è una tragedia, ma la Russia non aveva scelta
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai questo non è normale. Ma che discorso è? Non ha alcun senso


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Niente scusami inutile provare a parlare di qualcosa se con chiunque non la pensi come te la butti in caciara.


Ah beh caciara si, dopo il tuo discorso sulle democrazie..se quella è caciara.
Ma su una cosa hai ragione, inutile discutere in questi casi…


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*presidente federale tedesco:

"Ho proposto una visita a Kiev, mi è stata rifiutata"*


addirittura....


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*Fico rilancia Albania e Macedonia del Nord in Europa nella visita a Tirana:*
*
" Per l'Italia l'adesione dei Balcani occidentali nell'Unione europea è ormai una questione strategica

L'Albania e la Macedonia del Nord aspettano da oltre un anno l'organizzazione della prima conferenza intergovernativa con l'Ue, passo pero' rimasto sospeso a causa del veto di Sofia nei confronti di Skopje

L'Albania è un paese che sta lavorando molto, che ha entusiasmo e la voglia di entrare nell'Ue. 
Va dalla parte dell'Ue iniziare la trattativa reale. *
*Il paese credo sia pronto a fare parte della trattativa"*


----------



## wildfrank (12 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè? perchè ci legge?


Probabilmente, visto che ha parlato di "Salamella", e non pensiamo sia un neologismo salviniano.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

*ultim'ora

presidente El Salvador, dove in tre settimane più di diecimila arresti:

"Stati Uniti ci hanno aiutato con Donald Trump presidente, ora sostengono solo le bande criminali"*


i dem...


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

* Oltre 870 mila ucraini fuggiti dopo l'invasione russa del 24 febbraio sono tornati nel Paese.*


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin:*
> 
> *"Quello che sta accadendo in Ucraina è una tragedia, ma la Russia non aveva scelta
> 
> ...


il problema caro Vladimiro è che non ti sei fermato al Donbass ma sei andato ben oltre..hai delirato su Lenin e denazificazioni varie..volevi di fatto sovvertire tutta l'Ucraina...e oltre a tutto ciò hai pure minacciato il resto del mondo di usare il nucleare..cosa che se la fa Kim Jong Un uno può anche dare un'alzata di spalle ma se lo fa la seconda (o pseudo tale) potenza al mondo non si può restare in silenzio..

a me sembra che si trovi in difficolta non tanto militare quanto strategico politica..nel senso che non sa piu come uscire da questa situazione...non sa se tornare indietro..andare avanti..aggiustare il tiro o che altro..

piaccia o no ma la posizione occidentale è stata chiara e coerente fin dall'inizio su questa storia..loro invece mi sembra che cambino spesso copione

non si può minacciare l'europa con l'atomica e poi dire "ma perchè siete amici degli usa e non nostri..che vi abbiamo fatto?"..no perchè a volte sembra cosi


----------



## sunburn (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sono santi... semplicemente, come è sempre stato nella storia, godono della compassione morale dell'aggredito.
> So che molti diranno "eh ma allora Afghanistan Iraq Palestina Serbia etc etc"... solo io 20-30 anni fa mi ricordo le marce oceaniche contro la guerra?
> Ci sono sempre state.


Io, appena maggiorenne, andai a Roma nel 2003. Tre milioni per gli organizzatori, un milione scarso per la Questura. Non so quanti fossimo, ma ricordo che eravamo molti di più di quelli visti per la guerra di aggressione contro l'Ucraina.
E ricordo benissimo anche che RAI e Mediaset praticamente non diedero copertura all'evento e l'allora centrodestra accusò i partecipanti di fomentare la guerra in nome dell'anti-americanismo. 
Da parte di politica e media l'ipocrisia mi sembra abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Baba (12 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non ti prendo in giro per niente, la democrazia è una forma di governo che prevede lo stesso sia formato da rappresentanti del popolo dallo stesso eletto. Dove sta il confine tra chi nel 2022 pratica ancora la pena capitale, chi defenestra i banchieri e fa affari con la mafia, chi bombarda paesi medio orientali e l'Ucraina? In base a cosa saremmo più o meno democratici?


In base alla totale libertà d’espressione. Questa è la grande differenza.


----------



## Marco T. (12 Aprile 2022)

presidente federale tedesco:

"Ho proposto una visita a Kiev, mi è stata rifiutata"


A me personalmente sto Zelenski sta propio sulle palle. Sto comico idiota . Nello stesso tempo l’invasione russa la condanno assolutamente e la Russia e colpevole di quello che accade.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No trump no. C’è un eco per questa guerra che non si era mai vista, c’è una ipocrisia incredibile e viene finalmente fuori che non tutti sono uguali, non tutte le morti sono uguali , non tutti i bambini morti sono uguali ecc.
> Questa è una guerra brutta come tutte le altre, tra 2 stati raccapriccianti. E finire in mezzo tutti noi per un paesaccio come l’ucraina, mi da fastidio, mi da male fisico. Tanto.
> Stiamo facendo anche troppo e se dopo un po’ non basta, addio e tanti saluti, come in Siria, in Palestina e tanti altri posti.
> C’è comprensione e comprensione


Mi è stato scritto più di una volta che faccio il finta buonista con l'Ucraina.
Ma io se devo rispondere onestamente alla tua provocazione ti dico che si, questa guerra mi tocca più delle altre.
Non perché sono razzista.
Ma perché mi identifico nella popolazione ucraina e quindi rispondo e scrivo qui sopra come se fossi io ad essere bombarbadato.
L'identificazione e facile con loro non perché non siano neri o musulmani ma perché sono vicini e vivono su per giù come noi. Hanno le nostre stesse aspettative. Non hanno chiesto nulla a nessuno.

Come dici giustamente ci sono molte guerre al momento attuale ma si parla solo di questa.
Ci sarebbe anche da dire che in nessuna altra guerra attuale ci sono state potenze nucleari che ci hanno minacciato di nuclearrizarci.
E quindi come scrivevo un po' prima il nemico del mio nemico...
Putin si è dichiarato nemico numero uno per noi occidentali. E quindi certo che "tiferò" per l'Ucraina fino alla fine.

Le altre guerre sono lontane e non ci toccano direttamente o indirettamente.
Certo sarebbe meglio se si fermassero tutte ma e quasi impossibile e quando vedo l'astio che in molti nutriscono per gli USA perché fanno i "poliziotti del mondo" cosa vorresti? Un intervento pure lì?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, appena maggiorenne, andai a Roma nel 2003. Tre milioni per gli organizzatori, un milione scarso per la Questura. Non so quanti fossimo, ma ricordo che eravamo molti di più di quelli visti per la guerra di aggressione contro l'Ucraina.
> E ricordo benissimo anche che RAI e Mediaset praticamente non diedero copertura all'evento e l'allora centrodestra accusò i partecipanti di fomentare la guerra in nome dell'anti-americanismo.
> Da parte di politica e media l'ipocrisia mi sembra abbastanza evidente.


idem, io sfilai a Napoli. Ci furono ondate di dissenso molto consistenti, checché se ne dica. I media erano schierati (facile: 3 erano del Berlusca direttamente, gli altri per interposto Cda RAI), ma erano anche altri tempi. Non c'erano i social, la rete non era così sviluppata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> .



*@Rivera10, ultimissimissimo (che già era ultimissimo prima) avvertimento. Alla prossima ban.*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Pensavo una cosa.

Non è che l' Ucraina ha grosso potere verso l' Europa?

Insomma, il gas russo passa da li.
Se vogliono ci rovinano.

Non è qualche miliardo di royalities che li potrebbe spaventare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

*La Russia ha iniziato a radunare truppe al confine con la Finlandia dopo le dichiarazioni sull'adesione alla NATO.
I sistemi missilistici sono stati avvistati sul suolo russo verso il confine finlandese poche ore dopo che il Cremlino aveva avvertito Helsinki di non aderire alla NATO.
*


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi è stato scritto più di una volta che faccio il finta buonista con l'Ucraina.
> Ma io se devo rispondere onestamente alla tua provocazione ti dico che si, questa guerra mi tocca più delle altre.
> Non perché sono razzista.
> Ma perché mi identifico nella popolazione ucraina e quindi rispondo e scrivo qui sopra come se fossi io ad essere bombarbadato.
> ...


Io parlavo in generale, non citavo nessuno in particolare men che meno te.
Tuoi puoi fare e dire ciò che vuoi ci mancherebbe. Io per fortuna ragiono in maniera diversa..quindi ognuno con la sua idea


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha iniziato a radunare truppe al confine con la Finlandia dopo le dichiarazioni sull'adesione alla NATO.
> I sistemi missilistici sono stati avvistati sul suolo russo verso il confine finlandese poche ore dopo che il Cremlino aveva avvertito Helsinki di non aderire alla NATO.*


Fa parte dell’Ue. Sarebbe un suicidio, è solo dimostrazione.
Comunque una volta per tutte, facessero una mega conferenza e stabilissero i confini nato-Russia perché così non si può andare avanti


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fa parte dell’Ue. Sarebbe un suicidio, è solo dimostrazione.
> Comunque una volta per tutte, facessero una mega conferenza e stabilissero i confini nato-Russia perché così non si può andare avanti



Facciamo magari che, senza conferenza, stabiliamo che la Russia finisce al confine Russo e un cm più in la ogni stato fa esattamente ciò che vuole? Giusto perchè credo che stiamo un po' perdendo il focus. Se la Finlandia vuole entrare nella NATO è SOLO un problema della NATO e della Finlandia... scontato quanto banale.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Facciamo magari che, senza conferenza, stabiliamo che la Russia finisce al confine Russo e un cm più in la ogni stato fa esattamente ciò che vuole? Giusto perchè credo che stiamo un po' perdendo il focus. Se la Finlandia vuole entrare nella NATO è SOLO un problema della NATO e della Finlandia... scontato quanto banale.


Però non è proprio così…ci sono stati sempre equilibri geopolitici da mantenere..
C’erano degli accordi precedentemente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Facciamo magari che, senza conferenza, stabiliamo che la Russia finisce al confine Russo e un cm più in la ogni stato fa esattamente ciò che vuole? Giusto perchè credo che stiamo un po' perdendo il focus. Se la Finlandia vuole entrare nella NATO è SOLO un problema della NATO e della Finlandia... scontato quanto banale.



Perfetto.
Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?

Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha iniziato a radunare truppe al confine con la Finlandia dopo le dichiarazioni sull'adesione alla NATO.
> I sistemi missilistici sono stati avvistati sul suolo russo verso il confine finlandese poche ore dopo che il Cremlino aveva avvertito Helsinki di non aderire alla NATO.*


Davvero?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fa parte dell’Ue. Sarebbe un suicidio, è solo dimostrazione.
> Comunque una volta per tutte, facessero una mega conferenza e stabilissero i confini nato-Russia perché così non si può andare avanti


Certo, sarebbe razionalmente la soluzione migliore.

Ma c'è un altro punto: l' auto determinazione dei popoli

Mi spiego meglio: chi decide? io Finlandia, per quale ragione devo accettare che gli USA decidano che io non posso starmene al sicuro protetto da un' alleanza?

Non so se capisci cosa intendo.

E perchè la Russia deve avere il potere di incutere timore e ripercussioni se un altro paese fa quello che non vogliono loro?

E' come se la Francia, uscisse dalla NATO ( non è cosi remota la possibilità, per questa faccio questo esempio) e dicesse a noi che dobbiamo uscire dalla Nato perchè lei non si sente al sicuro.
"Ma faremo poi quello che vogliamo", diremmo.

Sai quale è il problema? che tutti sti tizi che detengono il potere per lustri e lustri alla fine esplodono.

Per la pace, nessun governo dovrebbe durare più di 5 anni.
Non bisogna dare il tempo di assuefarsi al potere e considerare lo Stato la propria casa e fare quello che si vuole.

Dopo secoli di storia, probabilmente mi viene da dire che è proprio umano finire a diventare imperialisti o qualcosa di simile.
Bene, dovrebbe essere arginato il problema sul nascere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

*Colloquio telefonico Biden-Johnson: accelerare e rafforzare il sostegno militare ed economico all'Ucraina.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha iniziato a radunare truppe al confine con la Finlandia dopo le dichiarazioni sull'adesione alla NATO.
> I sistemi missilistici sono stati avvistati sul suolo russo verso il confine finlandese poche ore dopo che il Cremlino aveva avvertito Helsinki di non aderire alla NATO.*



Video pubblicato da tabloid Daily Mail, da verificare.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Colloquio telefonico Biden-Johnson: accelerare e rafforzare il sostegno militare ed economico all'Ucraina.*


Ma vi immaginate?

Un malato di alzheimer ed un ubriacone a discutere delle sorti del mondo  

Se non fosse una cosa seria, sembrerebbe una sit-com


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Colloquio telefonico Biden-Johnson: accelerare e rafforzare il sostegno militare ed economico all'Ucraina.*



Ma, onestamente, il Mondo deve essere nelle mani di questi due imbecilli?


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
> Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?
> 
> Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"



Primo: può anche non andarmi benone, ma di sicuro non penso di poter decidere per un altro paese democratico e sovrano
Secondo: se l'Europa avesse appena invaso la Slovenia, credo sarebbe il minimo che potrebbero fare se appartenenti a un altro blocco politico (e il caso è esattamente questo)
Terzo: State veramente perdendo la ragione per me... cioè la Finlandia deve armarsi a seconda di quello che decidono USA e Russia? Avranno diritto di fare ciò che vogliono, a maggior ragione avendo come confinante una nazione con un governo dittatoriale e chiaramente inumano e folle. Poi, se la NATO riterrà di non accettarli nell'alleanza per ragioni di stabilità, è un discorso diverso (che comunque non condividerei minimamente), ma di sicuro nessuno può e DEVE permettersi di decidere per un paese sovrano. E di sicuro non deve nemmeno essere in discussione che possa farlo una nazione che attualmente ne sta invadendo un'altra.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, sarebbe razionalmente la soluzione migliore.
> 
> Ma c'è un altro punto: l' auto determinazione dei popoli
> 
> ...


Non so, stai mischiando vari concetti, seppur giusti, insieme.
Io credo che tu sappia benissimo come funzionano le relazioni internazionali e gli equilibri politici no?
Quello di cui tu parli è qualcosa di utopistico che non ha riscontri nello scacchiere internazionale e nella realpolitik.
C’erano o no degli accordi alla caduta dell’URSS? Pacta sunt servanda no?
Questo va oltre l’auto determinazione o il governare per un tempo limitato (cose di cui sono d’accordo).
Se fosse come tu dici, non dovrebbe esistere lo stato d’Israele ad esempio e noi potremmo auto determinarci anziché essere completamente succubi degli usa/ue/nato no?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
> Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?
> 
> Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"


Questo è il punto


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate?
> 
> Un malato di alzheimer ed un ubriacone a discutere delle sorti del mondo
> 
> Se non fosse una cosa seria, sembrerebbe una sit-com


E un comico babbeo che faceva sitcom a fare lo stendardo della libertà


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non so, stai mischiando vari concetti, seppur giusti, insieme.
> Io credo che tu sappia benissimo come funzionano le relazioni internazionali e gli equilibri politici no?
> Quello di cui tu parli è qualcosa di utopistico che non ha riscontri nello scacchiere internazionale e nella realpolitik.
> C’erano o no degli accordi alla caduta dell’URSS? Pacta sunt servanda no?
> ...



noi siamo "succubi" perchè vogliamo esserlo, perchè ci fa gioco.

Qualcosa toglie, ma senza dubbio tanto ci da.

Siamo nella ultra minoranza degli esseri umani che vivono meglio, siamo nella bambagia senza nemmeno rendercene conto.

Grazie a Dio, le guerre le abbiamo viste solo fuori dai confini o in tv.

Tutto questo per me non è roba che do per scontata, anzi.

E di certo, UE o USA che siano, non ce la siamo passata affatto male negli ultimi 70 anni.
Poi di chi sia merito, non lo so.

Ma io non ho dubbi che siamo in un "sistema" abbastanza fortunato.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I veri nazisti sono i russi, e questo tipo di propaganda ne è la prova.
> Azov sono un gruppo di esaltati, qui è proprio uno stato scientemente "nazista" (termine estensivo, ragioniamo dai), bellicoso e totalitario.


Scusami ma la propaganda occidentale mi sembra uguale ma contraria.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
> Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?
> 
> Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"


i russi i missili a cuba li hanno messi veramente (non la scusa puerile della minaccia nato, a cuba la minaccia era reale) e non mi sembra che gli americani all'epoca abbiano raso al suolo cuba, quindi se uno ritiene corretto cio che sta facendo ora putin, se tanto mi dà tanto, all'epoca gli americani sbagliarono a non invadere e distruggere cuba.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Primo: può anche non andarmi benone, ma di sicuro non penso di poter decidere per un altro paese democratico e sovrano
> Secondo: se l'Europa avesse appena invaso la Slovenia, credo sarebbe il minimo che potrebbero fare se appartenenti a un altro blocco politico (e il caso è esattamente questo)
> Terzo: State veramente perdendo la ragione per me... cioè la Finlandia deve armarsi a seconda di quello che decidono USA e Russia? Avranno diritto di fare ciò che vogliono, a maggior ragione avendo come confinante una nazione con un governo dittatoriale e chiaramente inumano e folle. Poi, se la NATO riterrà di non accettarli nell'alleanza per ragioni di stabilità, è un discorso diverso (che comunque non condividerei minimamente), ma di sicuro nessuno può e DEVE permettersi di decidere per un paese sovrano. E di sicuro non deve nemmeno essere in discussione che possa farlo una nazione che attualmente ne sta invadendo un'altra.



Però stai divagando.
Tu hai scritto che ogni nazione,giustamente,ha il diritto di fare ciò che vuole.
E infatti io ti ho risposto che seguendo questo ragionamento,anche le nazione da me citate potrebbero (potrebbero) decidere in tutta autonomia e in tutta tranquillità di ospitare delle testate atomiche russe a 1 cm dal cuore dell'europa,del resto,ogni nazione ha il diritto di fare ciò che vuole,no ?

Però non funziona così,perchè ci sono degli equilibri geopolitici da mantenere.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> noi siamo "succubi" perchè vogliamo esserlo, perchè ci fa gioco.
> 
> Qualcosa toglie, ma senza dubbio tanto ci da.
> 
> ...


Ma nessuno dice che non siamo fortunati, dobbiamo ringraziare di essere nati nella parte giusta del mondo anche se i nostri nonni all’epoca erano nella parte sbagliata. Abbiamo dato il sangue per stare bene ma abbiamo pagato un prezzo bello alto e lo continuiamo a pagare perché non puoi dirmi che da anni subiamo troppo scelte altrui che ci stanno spezzando la schiena. Ma di certo noi non ci auto determiniamo. Facciamo parte di un sistema stabilito post guerra mondiale e come noi gli altri: l’austria perché deve essere neutrale per sempre? Idem la Finlandia? Ecc


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i russi i missili a cuba li hanno messi veramente (non la scusa puerile della minaccia nato, a cuba la minaccia era reale) e non mi sembra che gli americani all'epoca abbiano raso al suolo cuba, quindi se uno ritiene corretto cio che sta facendo ora putin, se tanto mi dà tanto, all'epoca gli americani sbagliarono a non invadere e distruggere cuba.


Infatti stava scoppiando la terza guerra mondiale e solo l’acume di Kennedy salvò la situazione. Ci fossero stati i personaggi di oggi o ci fosse stato qualcuno che la pensa come voi, avremmo avuto la terza guerra mondiale e la distruzione del mondo.


----------



## Baba (12 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Facciamo magari che, senza conferenza, stabiliamo che la Russia finisce al confine Russo e un cm più in la ogni stato fa esattamente ciò che vuole? Giusto perchè credo che stiamo un po' perdendo il focus. *Se la Finlandia vuole entrare nella NATO è SOLO un problema della NATO e della Finlandia*... scontato quanto banale.


La nato nasce come alleanza anti Russia. È chiaro che i russi non possono essere tagliati fuori dal discorso.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
> Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?
> 
> Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"


Io capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Pero' c'è un fattore che non consideri.

Magari mi sbaglio, ma io non ho mai sentito nemmeno un estremista, folle, spiffero di "attacchiamo la Russia" o "distruggiamo la Russia", o "invadiamo la Russia" o qualunque cosa d' altro ti venga in mente.
Ma nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati di nessuno, c'è questa minima intenzione di violare o minacciare o colpire la Russia, in alcun modo.
Come giusto che sia.

Perchè non siamo affatto pericolosi, che piaccia o no.

L' attacco della Russia all' Ucraina, ha invece testimoniato che se gli si chiude la vena del cervello, sono perfettamente in grado di attaccare un paese civilizzato e democratico.

Anche perchè, ad ogni modo stiamo sul pratico: la Russia confina con la Nato, allo stesso modo in cui la Nato confina con la Russia.
E' una cosa matematicamente ovvia.

Alla peggio, il rischio è reciproco e di pari livello.

Berlino è alla stessa distanza dai confini Bielorussi di quanto Mosca sia distante dal confine Ucraino.

Basta guardare una cartina.

Eppure mai nessuno, nemmeno per scherzo, ha pensato di minacciare la Bielorussia.

L' Oblast di Kaliningrad ( ultra armato anche nuclearmente) è più vicino alle città Europee di quanto lo sia Mosca, quindi noi siamo più a rischio di loro in caso di attacco e saremmo colpiti per primi, hai mai sentito qualcuno lamentarsi o fare minacce?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi se in Bielorussia,Serbia,Cuba ecc.ecc (giusto per fare qualche esempio) piazzano delle testate atomiche russe,andrebbe benone no ?
> Oppure gli ameriCani anche stavolta romperanno le balle con i loro piagnistei ?
> 
> Dobbiamo smetterla di ragionare solo con quello che fa più comodo a noi "occidentali"


Le nazioni NATO che confinano con la Russia e quelle a est non posseggono sul loro territorio alcun armamento nucleare della NATO o degli USA. Le nazioni più vicine alla russia con armi nucleari sono Germania e Italia.

L'Assetto della NATO ad est non è mai stato minaccioso o offensivo. Poche migliaia di soldati, qualche fighter, batterie antiaeree ed antimissile.

La Bielorussia al contrario che confina con la Polonia ha appena permesso l'ingresso di armi nucleari sul suo territorio.

La storia della NATO aggressiva sono balle e basta.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i russi i missili a cuba li hanno messi veramente (non la scusa puerile della minaccia nato, a cuba la minaccia era reale) e non mi sembra che gli americani all'epoca abbiano raso al suolo cuba, quindi se uno ritiene corretto cio che sta facendo ora putin, se tanto mi dà tanto, all'epoca gli americani sbagliarono a non invadere e distruggere cuba.



Quale scusa puerile? La Nato alle porte della Russia non ce l' hanno messa i russi. Continuate pure a giustificare le idiozie della Nato e poi avrete solo guerra.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti stava scoppiando la terza guerra mondiale e solo l’acume di Kennedy salvò la situazione. Ci fossero stati i personaggi di oggi o ci fosse stato qualcuno che la pensa come voi, avremmo avuto la terza guerra mondiale e la distruzione del mondo.



No, non solo Kennedy ma anche Kruscev che, a causa di quell' accordo, fu esautorato dalla segreteria del partito qualche anno dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti stava scoppiando la terza guerra mondiale e solo l’acume di Kennedy salvò la situazione. Ci fossero stati i personaggi di oggi o ci fosse stato qualcuno che la pensa come voi, avremmo avuto la terza guerra mondiale e la distruzione del mondo.


Ehm no, è molto differente. L'Ucraina non è alleata della NATO ad oggi e non ha mai avuto missili balistici NATO sul suo territorio in grado di colpire il territorio russo.

La Russia non vuole un Ucraina allineata o comunque amica dell'Occidente. Mentre gli USA hanno avuto Cuba a due passi sempre comunista e vicina al regime sovietico.

Gli USA in cambio del ritiro dei missili da Cuba dovettero ritirare i missili schierati in Turchia.
La Russia ad oggi non farebbe mai un passo indietro del genere per cercare la pace.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i russi i missili a cuba li hanno messi veramente (non la scusa puerile della minaccia nato, a cuba la minaccia era reale) e non mi sembra che gli americani all'epoca abbiano raso al suolo cuba, quindi se uno ritiene corretto cio che sta facendo ora putin, se tanto mi dà tanto, all'epoca gli americani sbagliarono a non invadere e distruggere cuba.



Penso non ci sia nessuno,neanche qui dentro,che ritenga corretto l'operato di vladimiro.
Non confondete l'odio per il comico zelensky come un plauso al russo.
Tu citi la crisi missilistica di cuba.
Però anche all'epoca fu una risposta ad una "provocazione" degli usa che dispiegarono il loro arsenale nucleare in europa.

Sono provocazioni su provocazioni tra due superpotenze e noi sfortunatamente ci ritroviamo in mezzo


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le nazioni NATO che confinano con la Russia e quelle a est non posseggono sul loro territorio alcun armamento nucleare della NATO o degli USA. Le nazioni più vicine alla russia con armi nucleari sono Germania e Italia.
> 
> L'Assetto della NATO ad est non è mai stato minaccioso o offensivo. Poche migliaia di soldati, qualche fighter, batterie antiaeree ed antimissile.
> 
> ...


Si ok ma la nato è una alleanza anti Russia. Sono cose a cui stare attenti, non si può liquidare una cosa così delicata come state facendo voi. Infatti crea tensioni e le continuerà a creare in futuro.
Per me sarebbe più normale stabilire confini stabili una volta per tutte e basta


----------



## Dexter (12 Aprile 2022)

Possiamo star tranquilli: l'esercito russo ha finito la benzina ed é il più inefficiente e antiquato esistente al mondo  di tutte le cavolate lette, queste é senza dubbio la più patetica e ignorante. Spero sia frutto di menti speranzose e che nessuno di noi abbia mai a che fare con le nuove tecnologie, sovietiche e non  davvero, ogni volta che leggo che l'esercito russo sarebbe composto da ritardati e da carri armati dell'800, mi sale il sangue al cervello


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quale scusa puerile? La Nato alle porte della Russia non ce l' hanno messa i russi. Continuate pure a giustificare le idiozie della Nato e poi avrete solo guerra.


ucraina sta nella nato? no, ed è un fatto, poi sto putin un giorno dice che è per la nato, un giorno per la denazzificazione, ecc quindi sono tutti pretesti per dare libero sfogo alla sua lucida follia


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ehm no, è molto differente. L'Ucraina non è alleata della NATO ad oggi e non ha mai avuto missili balistici NATO sul suo territorio in grado di colpire il territorio russo.
> 
> La Russia non vuole un Ucraina allineata o comunque amica dell'Occidente. Mentre gli USA hanno avuto Cuba a due passi sempre comunista e vicina al regime sovietico.
> 
> ...


È praticamente la stessa cosa perché stiamo vedendo che l’ucraina è praticamente nato. Ne più ne meno. L’ucraina dovrebbe essere neutrale, questo ormai dovrebbero averlo capito tutti. Il voler fare entrare l’ucraina nella nato non poteva che destare casini in Russia. E con questo non sto giustificando il conflitto odierno. Ma questa storia Nato-Russia va regolamentata una volta per tutte.

Infatti all’epoca c’erano Kennedy e Kruscev perché ci fossero i pazzi di oggi sarebbe finita in guerra al 100%. Ad oggi manco L’Usa farebbe un passo indietro…


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

Che poi, mi viene quasi da "ridere".

L' Europa accoglierebbe ( e non esagero) la Russia a braccia letteralmente aperte, se solo loro lo volessero.

Non siamo in un film, la Russia non è che sta antipatica a priori, è solo quel residuo di mentalità preistorica che gli impedisce di fare il passo successivo per civilizzarsi del tutto.

Possiamo essere anti-occidentali quanto vogliamo, ma sulla Terra i più civilizzati e voltati al futuro come mentalità siamo noi occidentali.
Pur con una serie di cose che mi fanno schifo e contraddizioni.
Non è che è tutto perfetto.

Un giorno ( penso che con un po' di lungimiranza tutti lo vedano), magari tra 100 anni o tra 200 o 500, non lo so, quando energia e cibo non saranno più un problema ( e succederà, mi gioco tutto, alle fine i problemi dell' uomo sono quelli: cibo ed energia), ci sarà un unico governo mondiale dove tutti vivranno in pace.
In questo processo è innegabile che noi siamo i più avanti.
La maggior parte della gente vuole godersi le proprie comodità e benessere, perchè ha tutto da perdere in un clima ostile, e lo sa benissimo.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ucraina sta nella nato? no, ed è un fatto, poi sto putin un giorno dice che è per la nato, un giorno per la denazzificazione, ecc quindi sono tutti pretesti per dare libero sfogo alla sua lucida follia


Infatti il mio discorso era staccato da questa guerra perché questa guerra ha poco senso, non sa manco più Putin perché l’ha fatta: sembra nonno simpson che difende homer dall’accusa di comunismo e dice che sicuramente non è una pornostar


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi, mi viene quasi da "ridere".
> 
> L' Europa accoglierebbe ( e non esagero) la Russia a braccia letteralmente aperte, se solo loro lo volessero.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti il problema è la Russia mica noi. Però purtroppo esiste e ci devi fare i conti, piaccia o meno. Quindi ti devi comportare di conseguenza a meno che decidi di raderla al suolo e buttare Il sale..ma non credo si possa fare…


----------



## Baba (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le nazioni NATO che confinano con la Russia e quelle a est non posseggono sul loro territorio alcun armamento nucleare della NATO o degli USA. Le nazioni più vicine alla russia con armi nucleari sono Germania e Italia.
> 
> L'Assetto della NATO ad est non è mai stato minaccioso o offensivo. Poche migliaia di soldati, qualche fighter, batterie antiaeree ed antimissile.
> 
> ...


Nato aggressiva è una balla? A te che piace la storia militare dovresti sapere in che modo è stata bombardata Belgrado e per quanto tempo, quanti civili e quanti bambini sono morti. I bombardamenti di Putin sulle città Ucraine in confronto fanno ridere. Ovviamente c’era un buona ragione ovvero garantire la pace in kosovo dove guarda caso oggi c’è la più grande base militare americana in Europa, pura coincidenza eh. E per quanto mi riguarda questi luoghi sono ad est.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti stava scoppiando la terza guerra mondiale e solo l’acume di Kennedy salvò la situazione. Ci fossero stati i personaggi di oggi o ci fosse stato qualcuno che la pensa come voi, avremmo avuto la terza guerra mondiale e la distruzione del mondo.


appunto, quindi si puo dire che putin è un folle tiranno mentre kennedy si è comportato da persona dotata di senno? Perche su questa storia siamo arrivati a livelli di benaltrismo assurdi per giustificare putin, manca solo che qualcuno che dica "e allora il PD a bibbiano?"


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ucraina sta nella nato? no, ed è un fatto, poi sto putin un giorno dice che è per la nato, un giorno per la denazzificazione, ecc quindi sono tutti pretesti per dare libero sfogo alla sua lucida follia



Ah, ora non e' più un folle. Ma un lucido folleCapito!!!
Secondo me tu e chi la pensa come te non cogliete un aspetto. La Nato nasce nel 49 in funzione antisovietica e non è nemmeno una risposta al Patto di Varsavia che viene fondato nel 55.Ora, che questo strumento di offesa militare giunga alle porte di Mosca ai Russi forse non piace. Come non piace che in 8 anni la comunità internazionale sempre pronta a condannare crimini di guerra ( quando conviene) abbia chiuso scientemente gli occhi difronte alle atrocità commesse in Donbass. Eh sì che i russi avevano più volte richiamato l' attenzione sulla violazione degli accordi di Minsk ma niente. Si è scelto di ignorare le persecuzioni naziste nei confronti di gente innocente e quelli che vediamo sono i risultati.
Putin, che scemo non è, ha capito che si stava scegliendo di ignorare il problema e lo sta risolvendo a modo suo.
La colpa del dramma del popolo Ucraino è in primis propria e in secundis delle amministrazioni americane che con il solito giochino della Guerra appaltata credono di mettere in difficoltà gli avversari. E sebbene sia vero sul breve periodo, sul medio e lungo termine non fanno altro che ritorcerglisi contro .


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Possiamo star tranquilli: l'esercito russo ha finito la benzina ed é il più inefficiente e antiquato esistente al mondo  di tutte le cavolate lette, queste é senza dubbio la più patetica e ignorante. Spero sia frutto di menti speranzose e che nessuno di noi abbia mai a che fare con le nuove tecnologie, sovietiche e non  davvero, ogni volta che leggo che l'esercito russo sarebbe composto da ritardati e da carri armati dell'800, mi sale il sangue al cervello


L'esercito russo sta dando pessima, pessima prova di se.
A mio parere non è il secondo esercito del mondo, quello è l'esercito cinese.
Lo metterei terzo, ma solo per le riserve pressocchè inesauribili di mezzi sovietici (vecchi comunque 40 anni in media) e la tanta carne da cannone da poter mettere in campo.
Ma a livello di addestramento, disciplina, morale, dottrine tattiche e strategiche... un disastro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ok ma la nato è una alleanza anti Russia. Sono cose a cui stare attenti, non si può liquidare una cosa così delicata come state facendo voi. Infatti crea tensioni e le continuerà a creare in futuro.
> Per me sarebbe più normale stabilire confini stabili una volta per tutte e basta


E secondo te i vicini della Russia si farebbero imporre il fatto di dover restare fuori da un alleanza in cui magari volevano entrare e col rischio di poter finire sotto l'influenza russa un giorno o peggio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Nato aggressiva è una balla? A te che piace la storia militare dovresti sapere in che modo è stata bombardata Belgrado e per quanto tempo, quanti civili e quanti bambini sono morti. I bombardamenti di Putin sulle città Ucraine in confronto fanno ridere. Ovviamente c’era un buona ragione ovvero garantire la pace in kosovo dove guarda caso oggi c’è la più grande base militare americana in Europa, pura coincidenza eh. E per quanto mi riguarda questi luoghi sono ad est.


Qua si parla di aggressività nei confronti della Russia. Poi che USA e NATO non siano i buoni da film lo sappiamo, non siamo in un film, ognuno guarda ai propri interessi e scopi.

Un errore non ne giustifica un altro secondo me.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ora non e' più un folle. Ma un lucido folleCapito!!!
> Secondo me tu e chi la pensa come te non cogliete un aspetto. La Nato nasce nel 49 in funzione antisovietica e non è nemmeno una risposta al Patto di Varsavia che viene fondato nel 55.Ora, che questo strumento di offesa militare giunga alle porte di Mosca ai Russi forse non piace. Come non piace che in 8 anni la comunità internazionale sempre pronta a condannare crimini di guerra ( quando conviene) abbia chiuso scientemente gli occhi difronte alle atrocità commesse in Donbass. Eh sì che i russi avevano più volte richiamato l' attenzione sulla violazione degli accordi di Minsk ma niente. Si è scelto di ignorare le persecuzioni naziste nei confronti di gente innocente e quelli che vediamo sono i risultati.
> Putin, che scemo non è, ha capito che si stava scegliendo di ignorare il problema e lo sta risolvendo a modo suo.
> La colpa del dramma del popolo Ucraino è in primis propria e in secundis delle amministrazioni americane che con il solito giochino della Guerra appaltata credono di mettere in difficoltà gli avversari. E sebbene sia vero sul breve periodo, sul medio e lungo termine non fanno altro che ritorcerglisi contro .


forse una cosa che non cogli è che alla base del diritto c'è una cosa che si chiama legittima difesa, e chiunque venga aggredito ha il diritto di difendersi, quindi il benaltrismo è roba puerile piaccia o no


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, quindi si puo dire che putin è un folle tiranno mentre kennedy si è comportato da persona dotata di senno? Perche su questa storia siamo arrivati a livelli di benaltrismo assurdi per giustificare putin, manca solo che qualcuno che dica "e allora il PD a bibbiano?"


Si ma non dirlo a me perché io non giustifico Putin 
Schifare zelencoso e non volere la guerra per fatti che non ci interessano non fanno di me un putiniano 
E possiamo dire che joe bidet non è certo Kennedy?
Con gli attori di oggi, all’epoca avremmo assistito alla distruzione del mondo è palese.
Anche il benaltrismo sull’Ucraina però è eccezionale, giustificare il macello in donbas e non condannare azov citando Wagner e kadyrov supera il PD a bibbiano


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> forse una cosa che non cogli è che alla base del diritto c'è una cosa che si chiama legittima difesa, e chiunque venga aggredito ha il diritto di difendersi, quindi il benaltrismo è roba puerile piaccia o no



Alla fine della Guerra, caro Oronzo, vedrai i tuoi preziosi diritti calpestati dalla Russia. Vediamo se la lezione di non andare a rompere le scatole al cane che dorme la impareranno anche gli Yankee( ne dubito).


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E secondo te i vicini della Russia si farebbero imporre il fatto di dover restare fuori da un alleanza in cui magari volevano entrare e col rischio di poter finire sotto l'influenza russa un giorno o peggio?


Dipende sempre dagli equilibri internazionali. So che non vi piace ma è così che funziona.
Perché la Finlandia è neutrale per costituzione? E ora sceglie la nato e questo innesca un problema. Purtroppo non piace la cosa ma è così.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non dirlo a me perché io non giustifico Putin
> Schifare zelencoso e non volere la guerra per fatti che non ci interessano non fanno di me un putiniano
> E possiamo dire che joe bidet non è certo Kennedy?
> Con gli attori di oggi, all’epoca avremmo assistito alla distruzione del mondo è palese.
> Anche il benaltrismo sull’Ucraina però è eccezionale, giustificare il macello in donbas e non condannare azov citando Wagner e kadyrov supera il PD a bibbiano


mai detto che sei putiniano, anzi forse sei l'unico col quale si possa imbastire una mezza discussione.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qua si parla di aggressività nei confronti della Russia. Poi che USA e NATO non siano i buoni da film lo sappiamo, non siamo in un film, ognuno guarda ai propri interessi e scopi.
> 
> Un errore non ne giustifica un altro secondo me.


Però se ognuno ha i propri scopi e interessi che si fa? Vince chi ce l’ha più duro?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mai detto che sei putiniano, anzi forse sei l'unico col quale si possa imbastire una mezza discussione.


Grazie amico  
Non sono comunista e non sono di certo una pornostar semicit.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine della Guerra, caro Oronzo, vedrai i tuoi preziosi diritti calpestati dalla Russia. Vediamo se la lezione di non andare a rompere le scatole al cane che dorme la impareranno anche gli Yankee( ne dubito).


ma andare a rompere le scatole è tutto opinabile, a sto punto vado a spaccare la faccia al mio vicino preventivamente perche l'altro giorno sul balcone mi è parso che mi guardasse storto. Qua sta di fatto che putin per giustificare l'invasione abbia detto di tutto,e una volta ha paura della nato che ripetiamo in ucraina non c'è, una volta è per denazzificare l'ucraina, una volta è perche l'ucraina è roba sua e deve rimediare agli errori di lenin, ecc, ecc


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma andare a rompere le scatole è tutto opinabile, a sto punto vado a spaccare la faccia al mio vicino preventivamente perche l'altro giorno sul balcone mi è parso che mi guardasse storto. Qua sta di fatto che putin per giustificare l'invasione abbia detto di tutto,e una volta ha paura della nato che ripetiamo in ucraina non c'è, una volta è per denazzificare l'ucraina, una volta è perche l'ucraina è roba sua e deve rimediare agli errori di lenin, ecc, ecc


Io credo che il progetto iniziale fosse composto da una parte dal desiderio dell’unificazione panslava e quindi il ricongiungimento delle 3 Russie che sono il fulcro delle dottrine culturali e imperialiste russe, tanto è vero che schifa Lenin (e in accezione russa lo posso capire) accusandolo di aver permesso nazionalismi stupidi e di aver fatto e disfatto confini e territori, una parte sostanziosa da questioni di interessi economici soprattutto nel donbas e poi dall’accesso al mare caldo per avere una posizione ancora più predominante. Aggiungi uno spruzzo di ce l’ho più duro della nato qui è casa mia e faccio quello che voglio io e infine un po’ di propaganda bolscevica per giustificare sta follia.
Il tutto è stato una bomba a mano che gli è scoppiata addosso e non sa come venirne fuori pulito. Io credo che sia questo più o meno


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma andare a rompere le scatole è tutto opinabile, a sto punto vado a spaccare la faccia al mio vicino preventivamente perche l'altro giorno sul balcone mi è parso che mi guardasse storto. Qua sta di fatto che putin per giustificare l'invasione abbia detto di tutto,e una volta ha paura della nato che ripetiamo in ucraina non c'è, una volta è per denazzificare l'ucraina, una volta è perche l'ucraina è roba sua e deve rimediare agli errori di lenin, ecc, ecc



Il massacro di Odessa non è una fake news come quella del post in cui discutiamo e l' esempio che fai lo devo pure commentare? 
La preoccupazione del Cremlino di non avere un avamposto militare, prima o poi, con armamenti nucleari a due passi da Mosca non è esattamente come il tuo vicino che ti guarda storto. 
E se la Finlandia( cosa a cui non credo) vuole fare la stessa fine dell' Ucraina è libera di accomodarsi. Se non l' aveste capito questa guerra è un messaggio a chi non smette di destabilizzare la Russia e i suoi alleati. Se questo concetto lo volete capire forse ragioniamo anziché fare i depositari della giustizia mondiale, altrimenti continuiamo a chiacchierare del sesso degli angeli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il massacro di Odessa non è una fake news come quella del post in cui discutiamo e l' esempio che fai lo devo pure commentare?
> La preoccupazione del Cremlino di non avere un avamposto militare, prima o poi, con armamenti nucleari a due passi da Mosca non è esattamente come il tuo vicino che ti guarda storto.
> E se la Finlandia( cosa a cui non credo) vuole fare la stessa fine dell' Ucraina è libera di accomodarsi. Se non l' aveste capito questa guerra è un messaggio a chi non smette di destabilizzare la Russia e i suoi alleati. Se questo concetto lo volete capire forse ragioniamo anziché fare i depositari della giustizia mondiale, altrimenti continuiamo a chiacchierare del sesso degli angeli.


La NATO non ha armamenti nucleari ad est, non li ha messi fin ora e non li avrebbe mai messi, non avrebbe senso causare una escalation. 
L'Ucraina comunque non sarebbe mai potuta entrare nella NATO dato che per entrarci non devi avere alcun tipo di disputa territoriale in corso o un conflitto attivo.

Questi sono i fatti, il resto sono congetture della propaganda russa per giustificare la politica aggressiva che ha sempre avuto per ristabilire il dominio su ciò che la Russia ritiene il suo giardino di casa. 

Ucraina e Finlandia non sono stati federati della federazione Russa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però se ognuno ha i propri scopi e interessi che si fa? Vince chi ce l’ha più duro?


Beh c'è anche l'opzione di agire come paesi civili ed attrarre i paesi minori con metodi favorevoli invece che tentare di conquistarli o di trasformarli in una dittatura leale alla potenza interessata.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh c'è anche l'opzione di agire come paesi civili ed attrarre i paesi minori con metodi favorevoli invece che tentare di conquistarli o di trasformarli in una dittatura leale alla potenza interessata.


Si ma ognuno appunto fa i suoi interessi..
Faccio una semi citazione: tutti gli interessi sono uguali ma alcuni interessi sono più uguali degli altri?


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La NATO non ha armamenti nucleari ad est, non li ha messi fin ora e non li avrebbe mai messi, non avrebbe senso causare una escalation.
> L'Ucraina comunque non sarebbe mai potuta entrare nella NATO dato che per entrarci non devi avere alcun tipo di disputa territoriale in corso o un conflitto attivo.
> 
> Questi sono i fatti, il resto sono congetture della propaganda russa per giustificare la politica aggressiva che ha sempre avuto per ristabilire il dominio su ciò che la Russia ritiene il suo giardino di casa.
> ...



Parla di propaganda con quel meme vivente del tuo presidente, non con me.
Quanto al fatto che la guerra ha un carattere preventivo è chiaro ed evidente. Così com'è chiaro che ordigni militari statunitensi che in Europa abbondano non ci metterebbero molto ad essere installati in Ucraina.


----------



## vota DC (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non è una bugia. E Zelensky è chiaramente un ologramma recitato dai poteri forti. per giustificare tutto. Qualcuno lo ha mai visto dal vivo?


Le riprese in maglietta sotto la neve davanti alle città bombardate erano con il green screen nel suo bunker riscaldato. Un po' per evitare di dare posizione ai russi e un po' per evitare la polmonite. Poi hanno costruito la bufala del presidente che combatteva in prima linea.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh c'è anche l'opzione di agire come paesi civili ed attrarre i paesi minori con metodi favorevoli invece che tentare di conquistarli o di trasformarli in una dittatura leale alla potenza interessata.



Sono per caso i metodi utilizzati dalla Cia per attrarre i popoli dell' America Latina per caso? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono per caso i metodi utilizzati dalla Cia per attrarre i popoli dell' America Latina per caso? Chiedo per un amico


Ma tu abiti in Russia?


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu abiti in Russia?



No.ma ho più rispetto per loro che per la loro controparte. Quegli altri sono davvero il male.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No.ma ho più rispetto per loro che per la loro controparte. Quegli altri sono davvero il male.


Mi spiace ma qui non condivido.
Poi liberissimo di pensarla come credi ovviamente


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma qui non condivido.
> Poi liberissimo di pensarla come credi ovviamente



No problem. Non impongo il mio pensiero a nessuno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma ognuno appunto fa i suoi interessi..
> Faccio una semi citazione: tutti gli interessi sono uguali ma alcuni interessi sono più uguali degli altri?


Si ma il punto è che l'unico metodo che ha la Russia per espandere la sua influenza è la violenza sostanzialmente, ed è un fallimento, per tutti, Russia compresa.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono per caso i metodi utilizzati dalla Cia per attrarre i popoli dell' America Latina per caso? Chiedo per un amico



Ma che dici? Gli USA non hanno mai rovesciato governi di altri Stati. Non hanno mai abusato della loro potenza economica e militare per azioni criminali. Ovunque hanno lasciato ottimi ricordi e prosperità. 
Dimentichi che sono impegnati ad aiutare Zelensky per spirito umanitario e ci stanno pure rimettendo economicamente.
Infine non tieni conto del fatto che Nato è una alleanza difensiva… degli interessi degli USA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono per caso i metodi utilizzati dalla Cia per attrarre i popoli dell' America Latina per caso? Chiedo per un amico


Quindi siccome qualcuno ha commesso nefandezze tutti sono autorizzate a farle? 
Se io rubo una macchina e la passo liscia questo ti autorizza a fare lo stesso ed a pretendere di passarla liscia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu abiti in Russia?


Solitamente la maggioranza degli occidentali anti-occidentali invece che emigrare nel loro paradiso continua a rimanere in occidente. Sarà sicuramente un caso.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome qualcuno ha commesso nefandezze tutti sono autorizzate a farle?
> Se io rubo una macchina e la passo liscia questo ti autorizza a fare lo stesso ed a pretendere di passarla liscia?



Diciamo che se sei la prima potenza mondiale( ancora per poco) e non dai il buon esempio, non puoi pretendere dagli altri comportamenti differenti.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Solitamente la maggioranza degli occidentali anti-occidentali invece che emigrare nel loro paradiso continua a rimanere in occidente. Sarà sicuramente un caso.



Io sono italiano e sto nel mio paese. Tu parla per favore del tuo, visto che ti ci trovi bene.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Gli USA non hanno mai rovesciato governi di altri Stati. Non hanno mai abusato della loro potenza economica e militare per azioni criminali. Ovunque hanno lasciato ottimi ricordi e prosperità.
> Dimentichi che sono impegnati ad aiutare Zelensky per spirito umanitario e ci stanno pure rimettendo economicamente.
> Infine non tieni conto del fatto che Nato è una alleanza difensiva… degli interessi degli USA.



Ahahah e come potrei dimenticare tutte le opere di bene di un paese come gli Usa? 
Nessuno come loro ispira diffidenza nel genere umano


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto è che l'unico metodo che ha la Russia per espandere la sua influenza è la violenza sostanzialmente, ed è un fallimento, per tutti, Russia compresa.


Perché come dicevo, ci sono popoli che geneticamente non possono essere liberi e democratici (per quanto sia possibile esserlo). L’unico barlume di civiltà lo ebbero con la monarchia illuminata dei Romanov, comunque piena di torbido anch’essa. Loro sono così c’è poco da fare


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi siccome qualcuno ha commesso nefandezze tutti sono autorizzate a farle?
> Se io rubo una macchina e la passo liscia questo ti autorizza a fare lo stesso ed a pretendere di passarla liscia?


Si però non si possono manco fare sempre 2 pesi e 2 misure. Non è che uno può fare di tutto e deve essere sempre giustificato e l’altro no. Semplicemente, perché siamo sotto il loro ombrello, gli perdoniamo tutto. A me sta cosa, come ad altri, dà fastidio, tutto qui.
Gli americani sono nati nel sangue e nelle nefandezze, ne hanno combinate di ogni che dovrebbero vergognarsi per 3 vite intere eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché come dicevo, ci sono popoli che geneticamente non possono essere liberi e democratici (per quanto sia possibile esserlo). L’unico barlume di civiltà lo ebbero con la monarchia illuminata dei Romanov, comunque piena di torbido anch’essa. Loro sono così c’è poco da fare


Su questo concordo, ci sono certi popoli che hanno nel sangue la violenza e il voler essere guidati dall'uomo forte.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, ci sono certi popoli che hanno nel sangue la violenza e il voler essere guidati dall'uomo forte.


Ma non è manco voler essere guidati dall’uomo forte..è che geneticamente sono fatti per subire e sono inclini ad un male interiore che è magnificamente espresso nella letteratura russa. Se non fosse per Pietro il Grande sarebbero ancora dei grezzi con tuniche e barbe lunghe fino alla pancia. D’altronde sono la fusione di vichingi e slavi…cosa poteva andare storto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si però non si possono manco fare sempre 2 pesi e 2 misure. Non è che uno può fare di tutto e deve essere sempre giustificato e l’altro no. Semplicemente, perché siamo sotto il loro ombrello, gli perdoniamo tutto. A me sta cosa, come ad altri, dà fastidio, tutto qui.
> Gli americani sono nati nel sangue e nelle nefandezze, ne hanno combinate di ogni che dovrebbero vergognarsi per 3 vite intere eh



Invece si continuano a fare.
E sai la cosa più bella qual è ?

Che gli USA parlano di crimini di guerra  
Loro,loro che sono stati i primissimi a sganciare l'atomica,loro che hanno usato il napalm,loro che hanno usato armi chimiche.

Però ogni volta che vai a ricordarlo parte sempre il discorso del "eeeh,ma non è che se quello l'ha fatto allora tutti sono autorizzati...."
Però loro l'hanno fatto e hanno subito 0 conseguenze.
E in più hanno la faccia come il cù di dare "lezioni" agli altri stati.
E' veramente qualcosa di incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece si continuano a fare.
> E sai la cosa più bella qual è ?
> 
> Che gli USA parlano di crimini di guerra
> ...



Chi doveva decidere delle sanzioni contro di loro? Le loro colonie?


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non dirlo a me perché io non giustifico Putin
> Schifare zelencoso e non volere la guerra per fatti che non ci interessano non fanno di me un putiniano
> E possiamo dire che joe bidet non è certo Kennedy?
> Con gli attori di oggi, all’epoca avremmo assistito alla distruzione del mondo è palese.
> Anche il benaltrismo sull’Ucraina però è eccezionale,* giustificare il macello in donbas e non condannare azov citando Wagner e kadyrov* supera il PD a bibbiano


Potevi anche citarmi visto che mi tiri in ballo citando le stesse identiche cose che ho detto e stravolgendole completamente...

Non ho giustificato nessun macello in Donbas e soprattutto ho condannato Azov definendoli dei criminali nazisti.
Mi sono limitato a dire che non ha senso puntare tutti i riflettori su Azov trascurando l'abbondante marciume che è presente anche dall'altra parte, perchè altrimenti il discorso diventa di parte e pretestuoso.
Fosse per me, se domani si svegliano freddi i membri di tutti e 3 stappo quella buona.
Ma per favore non farmi passare per fiancheggiatore di Azov perchè la cosa mi da parecchio fastidio.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece si continuano a fare.
> E sai la cosa più bella qual è ?
> 
> Che gli USA parlano di crimini di guerra
> ...


Questo è incontrovertibile, sono fatti.
Ma a loro è concesso tutto da sempre. D’altronde parliamo di quelli che hanno sterminato gli indiani e si sono macchiati indelebilmente con lo schiavismo e segregavano i neri fino a qualche decennio fa. La grande nazione, non c’è che dire. Poi è che dovremo sempre ringraziarli per averci salvato in 2 guerre mondiali che hanno combattuto perché colpiti in prima persona se no ci avrebbero lasciato a morire. E da lì siamo i loro vassalli eterni.


----------



## Dexter (13 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'esercito russo sta dando pessima, pessima prova di se.
> A mio parere non è il secondo esercito del mondo, quello è l'esercito cinese.
> Lo metterei terzo, ma solo per le riserve pressocchè inesauribili di mezzi sovietici (vecchi comunque 40 anni in media) e la tanta carne da cannone da poter mettere in campo.
> Ma a livello di addestramento, disciplina, morale, dottrine tattiche e strategiche... un disastro.


Per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe essere anche il primo. Su addestramento, disciplina e menate simili non oso metterci bocca, può darsi, ma quel che conta nella guerra 3.0 non sono uomini e quanto questi siano preparati, bensì mezzi e missiloni. E se pensate che l'esercito russo sia composto da questi quattro ritardati e sti 4 carri sgangherati...siete fuori strada. Io spero che abbia ragione chi suppone il contrario ovviamente, perché di supposizioni si tratta. Un paio di giorni fa ho sentito Orsini esprimere i miei stessi dubbi, per quanto possa contare...vado dicendo da mesi di non sottovalutare la potenza russa, sono visti da tutti come un esercito da terzo mondo quando hanno tecnologie di cui FORSE (forse eh...) neanche gli Stati Uniti dispongono (e viceversa). 
Ovviamente USA e co. ne sono perfettamente a conoscenza, é la narrazione dei media che li dipinge come l'esercito della Sierra Leone...


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe essere anche il primo. Su addestramento, disciplina e menate simili non oso metterci bocca, può darsi, ma quel che conta nella guerra 3.0 non sono uomini e quanto questi siano preparati, bensì mezzi e missiloni. E se pensate che l'esercito russo sia composto da questi quattro ritardati e sti 4 carri sgangherati...siete fuori strada. Io spero che abbia ragione chi suppone il contrario ovviamente, perché di supposizioni si tratta. Un paio di giorni fa ho sentito Orsini esprimere i miei stessi dubbi, per quanto possa contare...vado dicendo da mesi di non sottovalutare la potenza russa, sono visti da tutti come un esercito da terzo mondo quando hanno tecnologie di cui FORSE (forse eh...) neanche gli Stati Uniti dispongono (e viceversa).


Guarda, io non sono un analista militare, ma ho la fortuna di aver collaborato con diversi di loro.
E su una cosa erano tutti, compattamente certi: la potenza militare americana è molto, molto superiore a quello che crediamo.
A tal punto che è opinione abbastanza comune nell'ambiente che il dispositivo militare americano potrebbe sostenere non solo un conflitto con la Cina, non solo un conflitto con la Russia, ma i due conflitti paralleli CONTEMPORANEAMENTE.
Già solo guardando il budget annuale per la difesa ti fai un'idea.
Detto ciò, nessuno vede la Russia come un esercito da terzo mondo per carità.
Ma i loro standard non sono lontanamente paragonabili a quelli NATO.
Un ipotetico esercito europeo unito li spianerebbe in men che non si dica. 

Certo, questi sono discorsi convenzionali: se iniziamo a parlare di guerra nucleare tutto perde di senso.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Potevi anche citarmi visto che mi tiri in ballo citando le stesse identiche cose che ho detto e stravolgendole completamente...
> 
> Non ho giustificato nessun macello in Donbas e soprattutto ho condannato Azov definendoli dei criminali nazisti.
> Mi sono limitato a dire che non ha senso puntare tutti i riflettori su Azov trascurando l'abbondante marciume che è presente anche dall'altra parte, perchè altrimenti il discorso diventa di parte e pretestuoso.
> ...


Ma perché vi sentite sempre chiamati in causa? Avete la coda di paglia? Io manco mi ricordo che ho mangiato oggi figurati se tiro in ballo qualcuno. Se ho da citare cito chiunque perché non ho certo paura del confronto. Qui lèggiamo migliaia di post al giorno, e molte idee coincidono. Mi sono reso conto che pur di giustificare in tutto e per tutto l’ucraina, si fanno passare cose assurde per normali.

Non ho intenzione di far passare nessuno per niente, come non sopporto chi mi fa passare per putiniano solo perché schifo zelencoso e mi frega poco di questa guerra.

Azov fa schifo, fa rivoltare indipendentemente dal fatto che dall’altra parte ci sia lo schifo pure. Perché o vale per tutti o per nessuno.

Poi se vogliamo fare i puntigliosi, tu hai detto che comunque azov sta combattendo il nemico ma in realtà azov massacra il suo stesso popolo e se fosse possibile dovrebbe morire ogni singolo componente di azov con una bella bomba.
Ci siamo chiariti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

*E' lo stesso Zelensky a chiudere la discussione sulle armi chimiche a Mariupol.*
*"Non è possibile affermare con certezza che i russi abbiano usato armi chimiche a Mariupol. Impossibile condurre una indagine in una città assediata"*​


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2022)

*Orsini a Carta bianca :*

*"Noi siamo un grande Paese e forse Draghi dovrebbe dire a Putin “se la smettiamo di inviare armi, cosa sei disposto a fare in cambio?"*
*L'Italia deve creare una rottura momentanea insieme all’Europa e individuare una propria linea per la pace"*

*"Io avevo detto che la strategia dell’Europa di mandare armi in Ucraina avrebbe portato a una mattanza e i fatti purtroppo mi hanno dato ragione".

"Ho sempre condannato con la massima fermezza l'invasione di Putin, che considero un dittatore brutale. Io sono un grandissimo sostenitore della società libera e aperta
Quando l’uomo è sopraffatto da una quantità enorme di informazioni entra in modalità “codice binario”, quindi si finisce per considerare tutti filo putiniani o filo americani, non si colgono le sfumature".*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini a Carta bianca :*
> 
> *"Noi siamo un grande Paese e forse Draghi dovrebbe dire a Putin “se la smettiamo di inviare armi, cosa sei disposto a fare in cambio?"*
> _*L'Italia deve creare una rottura momentanea insieme all’Europa e individuare una propria linea per la pace"*_
> ...



Che l’Europa, visto che la guerra è in questo continente, debba smarcarsi della scelte USA a me pare una necessità se si vogliono evitare guai peggiori.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *E' lo stesso Zelensky a chiudere la discussione sulle armi chimiche a Mariupol.*
> *"Non è possibile affermare con certezza che i russi abbiano usato armi chimiche a Mariupol. Impossibile condurre una indagine in una città assediata"*​



Che lo dica Zelensky o meno l’importante è che non vengano usate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2022)

Intanto Biden in un discorso ha confuso l'Ucraina con la Cina. Direi che siamo in ottime mani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini a Carta bianca :*
> 
> *"Noi siamo un grande Paese e forse Draghi dovrebbe dire a Putin “se la smettiamo di inviare armi, cosa sei disposto a fare in cambio?"*
> *L'Italia deve creare una rottura momentanea insieme all’Europa e individuare una propria linea per la pace"*
> ...



Cose giuste e condivisibili,ma Orsini fa il finto tonto perchè sa bene che ne Draghi e ne Macron,nessuno in Europa può presentarsi da Putin e rivolgergli quella domanda.
Forse Orban,ma tutte le altre nazioni sono sotto la gonnella degli usa e hanno mani e piedi legati.

Per la mattanza che dire,ne parlavamo già un mese fa qui dentro.
Vogliono continuare a combattere,ne a loro ne a nessun'altra nazione importa il conteggio dei morti,soprattutto quello dei civili,allora figurati se importa a me.
Facciano tutti come vogliono e si uccidano a vicenda.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto Biden in un discorso ha confuso l'Ucraina con la Cina. Direi che siamo in ottime mani.



Ma Biden almeno sa di essere il Presidente degli USA?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose giuste e condivisibili,ma Orsini fa il finto tonto perchè sa bene che ne Draghi e ne Macron,nessuno in Europa può presentarsi da Putin e rivolgergli quella domanda.
> Forse Orban,ma tutte le altre nazioni sono sotto la gonnella degli usa e hanno mani e piedi legati.
> 
> Per la mattanza che dire,ne parlavamo già un mese fa qui dentro.
> ...


Putin poteva benissimo accettare un cessate il fuoco momentaneo e provare a trattare. Non lo vuole perché vuole trattare solo da una posizione di forza acquista sul campo.

Occhio che se non riescono neanche ad eliminare le forze Ucraine nel Donbas la situazione potrebbe diventare ancora più pericolosa in termini di utilizzo di armi non convenzionali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Biden almeno sa di essere il Presidente degli USA?


Non credo, probabilmente pensa di essere il gestore del circolo della bocciofila.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non credo, probabilmente pensa di essere il gestore del circolo della bocciofila.



Putin ne chiederà la rimozione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto *Biden in un discorso ha confuso l'Ucraina con la Cina*. Direi che siamo in ottime mani.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Ma Biden almeno sa di essere il Presidente degli USA?*



Ogni giorno che passa assomiglia sempre più a Leslie Nielsen...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno che passa assomiglia sempre più a Leslie Nielsen...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2063



Non mi toccare il grande Leslie.  
Lui era esilarante, questo fa piangere.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *E' lo stesso Zelensky a chiudere la discussione sulle armi chimiche a Mariupol.*
> *"Non è possibile affermare con certezza che i russi abbiano usato armi chimiche a Mariupol. Impossibile condurre una indagine in una città assediata"*​


Ottimo, grande battaglione Ajeje Azov! Credibilità assoluta!


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini a Carta bianca :*
> 
> *"Noi siamo un grande Paese e forse Draghi dovrebbe dire a Putin “se la smettiamo di inviare armi, cosa sei disposto a fare in cambio?"*
> *L'Italia deve creare una rottura momentanea insieme all’Europa e individuare una propria linea per la pace"*
> ...


Parole perfette di Orsini qui. Sta dicendo la sacrosanta verità!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottimo, grande battaglione Ajeje Azov! Credibilità assoluta!


Pensa che l'Azov si è anche lamentato del fatto che il governo ucraino non sta concentrando gli sforzi per liberare Mariupol, quando dovrebbero sapere bene che gli ucraini non hanno la possibilità di mettere in piedi un offensiva così importante.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pensa che l'Azov si è anche lamentato del fatto che il governo ucraino non sta concentrando gli sforzi per liberare Mariupol, quando dovrebbero sapere bene che gli ucraini non hanno la possibilità di mettere in piedi un offensiva così importante.


C’è una sola cosa da dire: Ajeje Azov andrebbe sterminato, in primis per il bene degli stessi ucraini


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orsini a Carta bianca :*
> 
> *"Noi siamo un grande Paese e forse Draghi dovrebbe dire a Putin “se la smettiamo di inviare armi, cosa sei disposto a fare in cambio?"*
> *L'Italia deve creare una rottura momentanea insieme all’Europa e individuare una propria linea per la pace"*
> ...


Non mi sembra cosi sprovveduto sto Orsini da quel che leggo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra cosi sprovveduto sto Orsini da quel che leggo



Non è sprovveduto, ricorda solo verità scomode.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è sprovveduto, ricorda solo verità scomode.


Fuori dal pensiero mainstream, ragiona con la propria testa quindi va emarginato


----------



## sunburn (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece si continuano a fare.
> E sai la cosa più bella qual è ?
> 
> Che gli USA parlano di crimini di guerra
> ...


Il tuo discorso sugli USA lo condivido e aggiungo che non hanno voluto ratificare lo Statuto di Roma istitutivo della Corte Penale Internazionale perché non vogliono che loro cittadini colpevoli di crimini di guerra vengano giudicati da un organo giurisdizionale internazionale.

Tuttavia, tra di noi penso non ci sia nessun rappresentante del governo degli Stati Uniti d’America, quindi nelle discussioni tra noi utenti/cittadini comuni non ha molto senso “rinfacciare” ad altri tutti i crimini commessi dagli USA dal 4 luglio 1776 a oggi.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso sugli USA lo condivido e aggiungo che non hanno voluto ratificare lo Statuto di Roma istitutivo della Corte Penale Internazionale perché non vogliono che loro cittadini colpevoli di crimini di guerra vengano giudicati da un organo giurisdizionale internazionale.
> 
> Tuttavia, tra di noi penso non ci sia nessun rappresentante del governo degli Stati Uniti d’America, quindi nelle discussioni tra noi utenti/cittadini comuni non ha molto senso “rinfacciare” ad altri tutti i crimini commessi dagli USA dal 4 luglio 1776 a oggi.


Serve si, solo per un fatto di coerenza che con questa guerra in Ucraina è andata totalmente a donne di facili costumi…


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Nonno e Nipote

*Biden:"Sì, ho parlato di genocidio perché è sempre più chiaro che Putin sta cercando di cancellare l'idea di essere ucraini. Lasceremo agli avvocati decidere come qualificarlo a livello internazionale, ma di sicuro è quello che sembra a me"

Zelensky: "Parole vere da un vero leader". *


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nonno e Nipote
> 
> *Biden:"Sì, ho parlato di genocidio perché è sempre più chiaro che Putin sta cercando di cancellare l'idea di essere ucraini. Lasceremo agli avvocati decidere come qualificarlo a livello internazionale, ma di sicuro è quello che sembra a me"
> 
> Zelensky: "Parole vere da un vero leader". *




Biden deve pur dichiarare qualcosa per confortare il suo pupazzo.
Già mi vedo Putin preoccupato per gli avvocati.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato sul sito del Corriere della Sera, secondo l'agenzia russa TASS, a Mariupol 1000 marine ucraini si sarebbero arresi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come riportato sul sito del Corriere della Sera, secondo l'agenzia russa TASS, a Mariupol 1000 marine ucraini si sarebbero arresi.


Mariupol è caduta, come ovvio che fosse. Adesso partirà una nuova Mariupol su larga scala nel Dombass. Vediamo che succede.


----------

